# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Lipunmyynnin ja tariffijärjestelmän muutokset 2021

## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnalle esitetään 28.10.2020 kokouksessa mm. seuraavia muutoksia:
lähimaksaminen pankkien lähimaksukorteilla otetaan käyttöön 1.4.2021. Lähimaksamisessa on käytössä vain aikuisten hintaryhmätoteutetaan Nyssen jälleenmyyjille myyntiin tuleva busseissa ja ratikassa lukijalaitteella luettava QR-koodillinen kertalippu. Lippua saa aikuisten ja lasten ikäryhmissä kaikilla vyöhykkeillä. Lipun voi ostaa Nyssen noin 50 jälleenmyyjän toimipisteestälippujen käteismyynti Nysse-liikenteen busseissa lopetetaan kesäliikennekauden alussa 7.6.2021lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaminen on ratikassa maksullista. Busseissa maksuttomuus säilyyvaihto-oikeus on kaikilla vaihto-oikeuden sisältävillä lipuilla jatkossa 90 minuuttia

----------


## Metsätähti

```
lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaminen on ratikassa maksullista. Busseissa maksuttomuus säilyy
```

Ei kovin reilua jos lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaja asuu siellä missä ei enää busseja liikku. Paras olis että se on kaikkille maksullista ja busseihiin asennetaan korttilukemija myöskin keskiovelle (linjalla 2 se on jo). Vois asentaa bussikuskille jotain tarkastus-lampun että hän näkee ja voi olla varma että matka on maksettu. 



```
lippujen käteismyynti Nysse-liikenteen busseissa lopetetaan kesäliikennekauden alussa 7.6.2021
```

Olen tästä sama mieltä: https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/c3963163-...WmrV5xhXAVcxlk



```
vaihto-oikeus on kaikilla vaihto-oikeuden sisältävillä lipuilla jatkossa 90 minuuttia
```

Se on tosi hyvä juttu vois mennä samalla lippulla takasin jos pitäs osta jotain esim. keskustassa. Se tunti on sinne aika tiukka.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaikki esitykset eivät menneet läpi joukkoliikennelautakunnassa. Bussien kuljettajalipunmyynnistä luopuminen hylättiin äänin 5 - 8 ja lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevien matkojen maksullisuus ratikassa äänin 4 - 9.

----------


## laurira

> Kaikki esitykset eivät menneet läpi joukkoliikennelautakunnassa. Bussien kuljettajalipunmyynnistä luopuminen hylättiin äänin 5 - 8 ja lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevien matkojen maksullisuus ratikassa äänin 4 - 9.


Pääasia että lähimaksu että QR-koodillinen kertalippu tulee käyttöön 1.4.2021.

----------


## nickr

En tiedä olisiko tästä kuulunut luoda uusi ketju, mutta kokeillaanpa nyt tähän.

Eli osaako kukaan asiantuntevampi kertoa, mikä näissä Nyssen mobiililipuissa mättää? Niiden leimaaminen monissa busseissa on liki mahdotonta. Ilmeisesti puhelin pitää olla millilleen oikeassa paikassa, mutta usein sekään ei riitä. Olen usein ollut mobiililipulla matkustavan perässä kyytiin noustessa, ja leimaamisen epäonnistuessa olen eri kerroilla nähnyt tällaisia virhekoodeja: "Virheellinen QR-koodi", "Lue lippu uudelleen", "Code not found". Joillakin kerroilla ensimmäisen epäonnistuneen leimauksen jälkeen toinen leimaus onnistuu, mutta usein ei laite ole pystynyt lukemaan lippua ollenkaan.

Olen Nysselle toki antanut palautetta ja kysynyt mistä ongelma johtuu, mutta vastauksena sain että ei ole kukaan muu valittanut (=ongelmaa ei silloin ole?) eikä heillä ole tiedossa mitään vikaa järjestelmässä tmv. Ihmettelen, etteivätkö edes kuljettajat anna palautetta, jos ei kerran muilta ole viestiä tullut vai sulkeeko Nysse silmänsä tältä ihan kokonaan.

Käytän usein linjaa 25, jolla nyt kesäisin menee paljon turisteja, joista nykyisin harmittavan monella on käytössä mobiililippu. Ennätysmyöhästyminen pelkästään mobiililippulaisten takia on ollut 11 minuuttia. Osa kuljettajista kehottaa vain menemään peremmälle kun laite ei toimi, mutta osa seisotuttaa bussia niin kauan, kunnes jokainen lippu on luettu, ja siitä juuri tuo 11 minuuttia kertyy, kun joka toisella pysäkillä seistään se pari kolme minuuttia leimausta yrittämässä. Usein siinä ajassa, missä yksi mobiililippu on luettu, olisi ehtinyt myydä useammankin käteislipun. 

Toki lopuksi täytyy todeta, että on myös niitä busseja joissa lipun lukeminen sujuu helposti, etenkin jos laitteen alla on se "aputaso", jonka päälle puhelimen voi laittaa. Minun kohdalleni sattuu näitä leimauksen epäonnistumisia kuitenkin niin usein, että alkaa jo aika lailla ärsyttää.

----------


## laurira

kertalippujen myynti loppuu myös busseissa ?

"Lautakunnalle esitetään käteismaksun lopettamista busseissa ja lisäksi yölisää ehdotetaan poistettavaksi kaikilta kausilipuilta. Käteisellä on voinut busseissa maksaa kertalipun ja yölisän."

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...sa-10.11..html

----------


## nickr

> kertalippujen myynti loppuu myös busseissa?
> 
> "Lautakunnalle esitetään käteismaksun lopettamista busseissa ja lisäksi yölisää ehdotetaan poistettavaksi kaikilta kausilipuilta. Käteisellä on voinut busseissa maksaa kertalipun ja yölisän."
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...sa-10.11..html


Tämä oli minusta ihan kumma juttu. Juuri vuosi sittenhän tämä oli esityslistalla ja äänestettiin kumoon, samoilla perusteluilla se on kuitenkin jälleen tuotu pöydälle?

Toivon ainakin itse, että sama päätös toistuu kuin vuosi sitten. Muutama päivä sitten bussiin nousi henkilö, joka halusi maksaa kertamaksulla, koska pankkikortti ei toiminut. Ilmeisesti satunnaismatkaajana hänellä ei ollut Nysse Mobiilia tai matkakorttia. Jos kertamaksua ei olisi hyväksytty, niin sittenhän hän ei olisi päässyt mitenkään kyytiin!

----------


## Eppu

> Tämä oli minusta ihan kumma juttu. Juuri vuosi sittenhän tämä oli esityslistalla ja äänestettiin kumoon, samoilla perusteluilla se on kuitenkin jälleen tuotu pöydälle?


Ei se ole lainkaan kumma juttu. Kyse on laajemmasta poliittisesta agendasta, jolla pyritään luopumaan käteisestä rahasta. Siksi näitä tuodaan esityslistalle tietyin väliajoin kunnes menevät lopulta läpi. Feikkipandemia on hyvä tekosyy, millä poliitikkojen päät saadaan käännettyä hyväksymään tällaiset ehdotukset.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämä oli minusta ihan kumma juttu. Juuri vuosi sittenhän tämä oli esityslistalla ja äänestettiin kumoon, samoilla perusteluilla se on kuitenkin jälleen tuotu pöydälle?


Hetkinen, tää on mennyt multa täysin ohi ja koitin haavittaa noin vuoden takaisia lautakuntien pöytäkirjoja, joskin tuloksetta.

Mahtoiko silloin olla tuota täkyä, että kausikorteilta ei vaadittaisi erillistä yölisää?

Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen voisi ainakin 
Vähentää turhia paperikuitteja. Yksi kuittirulla voisi kestää useita kuukausia.Vähentää linja-autonkuljettajan riskiä tulla ryöstetyksi, jos ja kun pohjakassaa ei tarvitsisi ollaLopettaa epäoikeudenmukaisen yölisän, koska sehän aktivoituu sillä sekunnilla, kun vuorokausi vaihtuu. Etenkin jos bussi on huomattavasti huomattavasti myöhässä, niin se on arpapeliä, tarviiko siinä viimeisessä normaalimaksuisessa vuorossa maksaa yölisä vai ei, sekunnit ratkaisevat.

----------


## nickr

> Hetkinen, tää on mennyt multa täysin ohi ja koitin haavittaa noin vuoden takaisia lautakuntien pöytäkirjoja, joskin tuloksetta.


Tässä on 28.10.2020 kokouksen pöytäkirja, jossa käteislippujen myynnin lopettaminen kumottiin äänin 5-8: 
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...okous_28102020

Muutosesitys perusteluineen oli tällainen:

 "Käteismaksuista ei pidä luopua tällä aikataululla Nysse-liikenteen busseissa. On oletettavaa, että käteismaksulla matkansa maksavaan 3%:in kuuluu matkustajia, joille tämä maksutapa on ainoa mahdollisuus. Kaikilla ei ole älypuhelinta, jolla voisi maksaa mobiilisti, tai pankkikorttia, jolla voisi suorittaa lähimaksun. Esityksessa ei liioin oteta huomioon Nysse- liikenteen syrjäisempiä alueita, joilta tuskin tulee ainakaan tällä aikataululla löytymään myyntipisteitä. Jos halutaan edistää hiilineutraaliutta Tampereen seudulla, matka maksamisen tulee olla mahdollisimman helppoa ja asiakasystävällistä. Satunnaisella matkustajalla ei välttämättä ole matkakorttia tai älypuhelinta. Käteismaksusta luopuminen voinee olla mahdollista 5-10 vuoden aikajänteellä, mutta ei vielä kesäkuussa 2021."

----------


## killerpop

Yhtä nopealla vilkaisulla, tuossa aiemmassa ehdotuksessa ei ollut siis tätä täkyä, ettei tarvitse enää maksaa yölisää kausilipuilla. Nykymuotoinen ehdottomasti jatkoon.

----------


## nickr

> Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen voisi ainakin 
> Lopettaa epäoikeudenmukaisen yölisän, koska sehän aktivoituu sillä sekunnilla, kun vuorokausi vaihtuu. Etenkin jos bussi on huomattavasti huomattavasti myöhässä, niin se on arpapeliä, tarviiko siinä viimeisessä normaalimaksuisessa vuorossa maksaa yölisä vai ei, sekunnit ratkaisevat.


Yölisän poistuminen kausilipuilta voisi tosiaan olla ihan hyvä, mutta minulta on mennyt ohi että miten se liittyy kuljettajarahastukseen?

----------


## tkp

> Yölisän poistuminen kausilipuilta voisi tosiaan olla ihan hyvä, mutta minulta on mennyt ohi että miten se liittyy kuljettajarahastukseen?


No ainakin siten että kuljettaja myy käteisellä yölisän jos kortilla ei ole tarpeeksi arvoa sen maksamiseen.

----------


## laurira

Käteisen käyttö päätyy

"Käteismaksu päättyy busseissa kesäliikennekauteen siirryttäessä 6.6.2022. Useamman kuukauden siirtymäajalla turvataan asiakkaille mahdollisuus hankkia joko matkakortti tai esimerkiksi ennakkokertalippuja. Yölisä poistetaan kaikista kausilipuista (30, 90 ja 360 vuorokautta) 1.2.2022 alkaen.
"

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...ilipuista.html

----------


## jpmast

Niin pari ongelmaa tulee mieleen. Millä niitä ennakkokertalippuja hankkii jos myyntipiste on kiinni ? Ei taida R-kioski
olla auki puolelta yöltä. Ja miksi Nysse haluaa, että kaikki ostaisi kausikortin jos/kun sille ei ole tarvetta ?

----------


## nickr

Itsekin kiinnostaisi tietää, että mitähän siellä kokouksessa on asiasta keskusteltu? Kuukausi sitten asia jätettiin pöydälle joidenkin jäsenten voimakkaan vastarinnan vuoksi, mutta nyt eilisessä kokouksessa asiasta ei ole ilmeisesti edes äänestetty. Kukaan ei ole pöytäkirjan mukaan tehnyt muutosesitystä kuten viime vuonna samasta aiheesta, eli kuukaudessako näiden vastustajienkin mielipide muuttui? En ole asiantuntija lautakuntien toiminnassa, mutta kyllä hieman ihmetyttää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Itsekin kiinnostaisi tietää, että mitähän siellä kokouksessa on asiasta keskusteltu? Kuukausi sitten asia jätettiin pöydälle joidenkin jäsenten voimakkaan vastarinnan vuoksi, mutta nyt eilisessä kokouksessa asiasta ei ole ilmeisesti edes äänestetty. Kukaan ei ole pöytäkirjan mukaan tehnyt muutosesitystä kuten viime vuonna samasta aiheesta, eli kuukaudessako näiden vastustajienkin mielipide muuttui? En ole asiantuntija lautakuntien toiminnassa, mutta kyllä hieman ihmetyttää.


Onkohan tässä väärinkäsitys? En tunne tätä asiaa, mutta yleensä asioiden jättäminen pöydälle johtuu siitä, että osa jäsenistä taikka jokin poliittinen ryhmä haluaa vielä selvittää asiaa omaan laskuun ennen päätöstään. Käytännössä siis kysyä mielipidettä tai lisätietoja asiaa paremmin tuntevilta, jolloin hän ei ole pelkästään virkamiesten esittelyn varassa. Aika tyypillinen tilanne ja luonnollinenkin, kun nykymaailmassa iso osa päätettävistä asioista edellyttää erityistä asiantuntemusta, jota maallikkopäättäjällä usein ei ole kuin sattumalta.

----------


## nickr

> Onkohan tässä väärinkäsitys? En tunne tätä asiaa, mutta yleensä asioiden jättäminen pöydälle johtuu siitä, että osa jäsenistä taikka jokin poliittinen ryhmä haluaa vielä selvittää asiaa omaan laskuun ennen päätöstään. Käytännössä siis kysyä mielipidettä tai lisätietoja asiaa paremmin tuntevilta, jolloin hän ei ole pelkästään virkamiesten esittelyn varassa. Aika tyypillinen tilanne ja luonnollinenkin, kun nykymaailmassa iso osa päätettävistä asioista edellyttää erityistä asiantuntemusta, jota maallikkopäättäjällä usein ei ole kuin sattumalta.


Voihan toki olla, että pöydälle jättämiseen on ollut juuri tuollainen syy, mutta Aamulehden uutisessa marraskuulta lautakunnan puheenjohtaja oli sanonut, että osa puolusti käteismaksua hyvin voimakkaasti, joten asia jätettiin hautumaan. Siitä tuli olo, että juuri sen takia asia jätettiin pöydälle. Mutta voi olla, että uutinen oli vain epäselvästi muotoiltu. Odotin kuitenkin, että jos osa puolusti käteismaksua voimakkaasti, niin nämä henkilöt olisivat tehneet muutosesityksen tmv. Koska näin ei tapahtunut eikä asiasta ilmeisesti edes äänestetty, niin eikö se silloin tarkoita että esitys hyväksyttiin yksimielisesti?

----------


## vaajy

Ovatko arvolla matkustavien yölisät isokin tuloerä, että se jätettiin tässä yhteydessä voimaan?

----------


## vaajy

> kyllä on,mutta ainoa mitä ei tarvitse näyttää sisään tullessa on Nyssen paperinen kertalippu:
> 
> Liite 3209


Vielä toistaiseksi.

Kesäkuusta ei enää käteislippuja myydä busseissa, joten silloin joutuu ostamaan lippunsa korteilla tai kioskista.

On siinäkin järkeä, kun lapsilla ei yleensä ole esim. matkakorttia yms.

Lisääntyy ratikassakin pummilla ajelut 100% kun ei pääse bussissakaan maksamaan käteisellä varsinkin nuorten keskuudessa, joilla ei ole maksukorttia.

Ratikasta en itse välitä tuon taivaallista, ei ole samanlaista fiilistä, kyllä bussi on bussi. Toivon, että ratikkaa ei tulisi Pirkkalaan koskaan.

Näkihän sen jo tuosta, että kun ratikka tuli, niin ne sai ihan kunnolla linjaston sekaisin, eli viattomat kärsii ratikan takia. Täältä esim. pääsi ennen lähipysäkiltä Lidlin pihalle (Pirkkala), nyt joutuu meneen vaihdolla eli kaksi bussia tarvitaan!

Ei pienintäkään järkeä, mutta me asutaankin "maaseudulla", mitä väliä kun on hervantalaisilla rasse ja Lidl kotipihalla.

Kotiin pääsi ennen 1, 1A, 1B, 1C jatkuvalla syötöllä, nykyään hyvä jos menee 2 bussia tuntiin, ja nekin tosiaan vaihdollisia kasiin jos haluaa Lidlillä jäädä eikä 1,1 km Lidlistä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> On siinäkin järkeä, kun lapsilla ei yleensä ole esim. matkakorttia yms.


HSL-alueella erittäin monella lapsella on oma matkakortti vähintään yläasteesta alussa mutta monella jo aikaisemminkin. Miksi sama ei olisi totta Tampereella? Eikö siellä muka kuljeta julkisilla kouluun?

----------


## vaajy

> HSL-alueella erittäin monella lapsella on oma matkakortti vähintään yläasteesta alussa mutta monella jo aikaisemminkin. Miksi sama ei olisi totta Tampereella? Eikö siellä muka kuljeta julkisilla kouluun?


Kyllä kuljetaan.

Mutta lapsilla kortti voi hukkua tai sen arvo loppua, noin käy vähän väliä, kun esim. aikuisellakin saldo loppu Nysse-kortista. Ja moni maksaa käteisellä, lapset ja turistit, monet eläkeläiset.

Olen jostain lukenut, että käteinen on kuitenkin validi maksutapa, eli sitä pitää hyväksyä. Helsingissä on Kampissa ja varmaan muuallakin HSL-automaatteja. Sellaisia on Tampereelta turha etsiä.

Jos automaatit tulisi, olisivatko ne täysin toimivia? Jos iskee joku häiriö automaattiin tai vaikka siihen matkakortin lataukseen, niin matkan voisi maksaa käteisellä hyvin kesäkuuhun.

Muutos on aina hyvästä, mutta esim. ratikassakin ja bussissa olisi varmaan maksu sujuvampaa jos ei tarvitsisi joka välissä Visa-kortilla maksuja jonotuttaa.

Käteisellä annat sen 3,50 ja se on siinä.

Olen myös huomannut että mobiililippujen luku aiheuttaa myös Ratikassa ongelmia, kun lippu ei meinaa ainakaan Nyssessä aina tunnistua. Siinä sitten koko jono seisoo kun yksi yrittää tähdätä just siihen oikeaan kohtaan.

Ulkomailla esim. eräässä bussifirmassa laitoit rahat automaattin ja se työnsi sulle oikean lipun ulos ja vaihtorahat. Ei tarvinnut kuljettajia vaivata.

Kyllähän sellainen Suomessakin toimisi. Ja sit sillä lipulla pääsi junaan ja ratikkaan, jos oli vyöhykkeellä. Se että Nyssessä on antiikkinen käteisveloitus kuljettajan kautta ei oikeuta kohtelemaan siltikään maksavia asiakkaita noin.

Sitten sen kuskin pitää kuitenkin turistille kertoa englanniksi miten maksaa ja bussi seisoo.

----------


## Salomaa

> Vielä toistaiseksi.
> 
> Kesäkuusta ei enää käteislippuja myydä busseissa, joten silloin joutuu ostamaan lippunsa korteilla tai kioskista.
> 
> On siinäkin järkeä, kun lapsilla ei yleensä ole esim. matkakorttia yms.
> 
> Lisääntyy ratikassakin pummilla ajelut 100% kun ei pääse bussissakaan maksamaan käteisellä varsinkin nuorten keskuudessa, joilla ei ole maksukorttia.
> ......


Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen olisi yksi viimeaikojen parhaimpia uudistuksia täällä HSL-alueella. Tulette sielläkin huomaamaan että asiassa on enemmän myönteisiä puolia. Pienen alkukankeuden jälkeen huomaatte että kovin harva kaipaa takaisin vanhaan jos kukaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:24 ----------




> Kyllä kuljetaan.
> 
> ....
> Käteisellä annat sen 3,50 ja se on siinä.
> 
> .....


Ostat jokaiselle perheenjäsenelle sen kortin ja lataat verkossa ja se on siinä. Et seiso minkäänlaisessa jonossa R-kioskilla tai automaatilla. Näytää olevan se puhelimen roplaaminen kuskin vieressä yleistä, mutta korttia vilautetaan ja mennään istumaan. Minun korttini ei ole reistaillut. Lukijalaite voi olla rikki, mutta silloin ssen päällä on muovipussi ja mennään istumaan. Ostan kerralla yleensä 3 kk aikaa ja 50 rahaa ja sitten pelittää kuin enkeli

----------


## vaajy

> Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen olisi yksi viimeaikojen parhaimpia uudistuksia täällä HSL-alueella. Tulette sielläkin huomaamaan että asiassa on enemmän myönteisiä puolia. Pienen alkukankeuden jälkeen huomaatte että kovin harva kaipaa takaisin vanhaan jos kukaan.


HSL se toimii osittain siksi, koska sinä vilautat sitä pyörivää lippua kuskille ja astut sisään.

Tampereella sinun pitää näyttää sitä qR-koodia esim. Ratikan lukulaitteelle. Busseissa on jatkuvasti jopa 5/10, jotka yrittävät tähdätä just siihen oikeaan kohtaan, ja bussi on tuon takia muutaman minuutin myöhässä.

Ratikassa moni ei sitä lippua edes vilauta, kun ei luku siinäkään aina nopeaa ole. Jos Tampereen seudun Nyssessä olisi HSL-kaltainen pyörivä lippu, sellainen voisi toki toimia.

Tervetuloa kokeilemaan Nyssen lippusysteemejä, niin tulet toivomaan nopeampaa käteismaksua  :Smile: 

Osassa busseja puuttuu vielä se QR-koodipaikkaa osoittava alaliuska, joka lisää oman mausteensa siihen, että asiakkaat yrittää ja yrittää saada vihreää valoa sisäänpääsyyn. Ja osassa busseja koko laitenäyttö ei toimi, varsinkin PTL:n autoissa...
eli onnea maksuun jos esim. kortilla meinaat vyöhykkeet valita kun näytöltä ei näe mitään ja Nysse ei taatusti tee asialle mitään. Samat näytöt hajalla kerrasta toiseen tietyissä autoissa. Olen jo nyssen johdolle asti sanonut, että en enää viitsi edes ilmoittaa noista.
Varsinkin Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne Oy ei tee ajoneuvoilleen mitään, samat lamput ja verneet pimeänä/rikki/säröllä ja mitä muuta. Mutta pitää aina toki reklamoida, jos vaikka tulisi vielä se toiseksi halvin tarjous voitolle niin ei olisi näitä ongelmia.
Ratikassa tilanne on toistaiseksi rahastuslaitteiden osalta ok. Sen verran mitä käyttänyt.

----------


## Salomaa

Ei minulla ole edes älypuhelinta. Kehumiseni liittyi pelkästään HSL-korttiin, joka mielestäni maksutavoista paras. Kait teillä Tampereella vastaava kortti joka myös ilmeisesti toimii vilauttamalla.?

Mutta meillä täällä HSL-alueella lukijalaite on rikki, niin matkustaja menee istumaan. Ilmeisesti siellä Tampereella lukija on sitten "osittain rikki" ja/tai hankalakäyttöinen.

----------


## vaajy

> Ei minulla ole edes älypuhelinta. Kehumiseni liittyi pelkästään HSL-korttiin, joka mielestäni maksutavoista paras. Kait teillä Tampereella vastaava kortti joka myös ilmeisesti toimii vilauttamalla.?


On Nysse-kortti, toimii vilauttamalla. Ratikassa harva vilauttaa, vaikka sen pitäisi olla helppoa.

Laitteet on välillä rikki niin, että näytöstä ei näe mitään, mutta piippausäänet kuuluu. Käytännössä toimii vain Nysse-kortilla maksuun mikäli ei tarvitse vyöhykkeisiin koskea.
Kuljettaja voi lisäksi omalla laitteella vaihtaa vyöhykkeet, mutta en tiedä onnistuuko enää nykylaitteilla.

Tuo korttimaksu voi toimia, mutta moni haluaa säilyttää anonyymiyden. Antaa 3,50 kuskille ja se on siinä, ja toimii ratikassa, sen 90 min. Ei jää jälkeä esim. Nysselle/s-pankille/teleoperaattorille.

Ja monella tosiaan se kortti voi olla tyhjä, sitten ne antaa setelin. Ei kuski voi poiskaan heittää, tai sitten odotetaan kun se asiakas saa lipun hommattua puhelimeen.
Sitten on ollut tilanteita, että Nysse-lataus ei ole siirtynyt kortille oikein ja kortti oli edelleen tyhjä, niin siinäkin ajoneuvo seisoo kun selvitellään.

Autoilijalta ei voi olettaa, että olisi Nysse-korttia, kun menee talvipakkasissa auto rikki, ja tarvii bussia äkkiä. Ei siinä ole aikaa missään kioskilla käydä tai Nysse-kortteja hommata kun pitäisi töihin mennä.
Käteisellä nekin maksaa, ja kun tarvitsee vain 1 kerran vuodessa, niin se on se ja sama maksaako 2,10, 3,50 vai siltä väliltä.

Entä sellainen tilanne, että Visa-kortti on hukassa/tilapäisessä sulussa eikä omista älykännykkää? Mutta on paljon käteistä. Sitten vielä turisteille pitää selittää miten maksaa.

Kyllähän noita Ratikassakin on ollut, että eivät ole osanneet maksaa tuolla Nysse-lukijalla matkansa. Se ei tosin seiso, jos menet enemmin pummilla, kun et maksaa osaa. Riittää, että on Visa-liikenteessä häiriö niin et voi ostaa.
Esim. omalla S-pankin kortilla oli vähän aikaa sitten häiriö ettei voinut missään maksaa tunteihin. Silloin ei voi lippujakaan ostaa, jos ei olisi ollut käteismaksua tai Nysse-korttia.

Pitää huomioida, että esim. Amsterdamissa pääsee julkiseen ajoneuvoon käteisellä ihan normaalisti. Ja setelillä voi ostaa automaatista esim. vuorokausilipun.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuo litania oli täälläkin ennen kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista. 
Verukehan se on jos ei yhtä haltijakohtaista korttia voi ostaa ,jossa olisi 10 tai 20 arvoa.

Monien puolustavien tekijöiden lisäksi mainitsen yhden: kuljettajalla ei ole rahaa mukanaan eikä myöskään ole käteisenlaskuoperaatiota vuoron jälkeen. 

Tällä foorumillakaan kukaan ei ole edes väläyttänyt että kuljettajarahastus pitäisi saada takasin.

Yksi ukkeli katsoo vertaistukiryhmiä pahvisesta luettelosta, koska netistä ei voi katsoa "koska muut näkevät sen ja sitten tietävät..."  Eli mitä voi haitata jos joku tietää jonkun liikkeistä, se on muuten paljon auttanut vaikeiden asioiden selvittämisessä joskus. Näkyyhän se kameroista kuitekin kuka liikennevälineessä on kyydissä.

Mutta kuulun itse samaan sarjaan joka vastustaa ensin tekniikan uusimpien uudistusten käyttöönottoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------

https://www.nysse.fi/liput-ja-hinnat/matkakortti.html
Teillähän on kätevä matkakortti siellä, 5 euroa !

----------


## vaajy

> Tuo litania oli täälläkin ennen kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista. 
> Verukehan se on jos ei yhtä haltijakohtaista korttia voi ostaa ,jossa olisi 10 tai 20 arvoa.
> 
> Monien puolustavien tekijöiden lisäksi mainitsen yhden: kuljettajalla ei ole rahaa mukanaan eikä myöskään ole käteisenlaskuoperaatiota vuoron jälkeen. 
> 
> Tällä foorumillakaan kukaan ei ole edes väläyttänyt että kuljettajarahastus pitäisi saada takasin.
> 
> Yksi ukkeli katsoo vertaistukiryhmiä pahvisesta luettelosta, koska netistä ei voi katsoa "koska muut näkevät sen ja sitten tietävät..."  Eli mitä voi haitata jos joku tietää jonkun liikkeistä, se on muuten paljon auttanut vaikeiden asioiden selvittämisessä joskus. Näkyyhän se kameroista kuitekin kuka liikennevälineessä on kyydissä.
> 
> ...


Eiköhän tähän totu, mutta katsotaan sitten kun muutos astuu voimaan. Pahoin pelkään että epäselvyyksiä tulee.

Olisi myös tärkeää, jos yölisästä luovuttaisiin myös arvolipuissa. Nyt vasta kausikortille tulee tuo, helmikuusta. Lienee ratikassakin parempi juttu, kun eihän siellä voi maksaa yölisää nytkään, jos kortilla ei arvoa.

Oma bussikortti on 10 vuotta vanha ja pelkään joka aamu sitä, että se rikkoutuu. Olisi toivottavaa, että mikäli kortti rikkoutuu joskus, en joutuisi enää maksamaan uudesta viittä euroa.

Minulle kelpaisi samanhintainen mobiililippu kuin kortilla, eli mobiililipussa pitäisi olla 60 sentin alennus aikuiselle, jotta se olisi samanhintainen kuin Nysse-kortilla.

Ratikassa taas ei pummilla matkustamisen kukaan muu pysäytä kuin HSL-tarkastaja, mutta niitäkään en ole nähnyt koskaan. Onkohan kannattamatonta, vaikka jotain tarkastuksia lienee tehdään, kun sakkomaksukin on olemassa.

----------


## VHi

Käteisellä maksaminen on kaikkea muuta kuin kätevää. Harvalla on tasaraha, vaan tarjotaan viisikymppistä, kaksikymppistä, lasketaan kolikoita, etsitään, että missäs se mun lompakko olikaan.

Kaikesta saa vaikeaa jos.päättää olla sopeutumatta. 

Jos ei mikään kortti tai älypuhelin ole käytössä, niin osta niitä ennakkokertalippuja kioskilta, vaikka enemmän kerralla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Käteisellä maksaminen on kaikkea muuta kuin kätevää. Harvalla on tasaraha, vaan tarjotaan viisikymppistä, kaksikymppistä, lasketaan kolikoita, etsitään, että missäs se mun lompakko olikaan.
> 
> Kaikesta saa vaikeaa jos.päättää olla sopeutumatta. 
> 
> Jos ei mikään kortti tai älypuhelin ole käytössä, niin osta niitä ennakkokertalippuja kioskilta, vaikka enemmän kerralla.


Täällä näki aina silloin tällöin sitä, että joku (monesti nuorempi mies) tarjosi kuskille tahallaan tai tietämättään 50 euron seteliä. Siten jotkut kuskit käskivät istumaan. Täällä foorumilla jotkut puolustivat (yleensä automiehet) käteismaksun säilyttämistä. Jankkasin vastaan että yleinen näky kun joku kuskin kanssa suorittaa maksuoperaatiota kolikoiden ja seteleiden kanssa ja auto seisoo. Muut matkustajat odottavat yhden maksamista.

Nyt runkolinjan bussiin mennään kolmestakin ovesta ja sitten lähdetään. Kyllä se vaajykin kuukauden kuluttua kehuu teidän uutta systeemiä.

----------


## vaajy

> Täällä näki aina silloin tällöin sitä, että joku (monesti nuorempi mies) tarjosi kuskille tahallaan tai tietämättään 50 euron seteliä. Siten jotkut kuskit käskivät istumaan. Täällä foorumilla jotkut puolustivat (yleensä automiehet) käteismaksun säilyttämistä. Jankkasin vastaan että yleinen näky kun joku kuskin kanssa suorittaa maksuoperaatiota kolikoiden ja seteleiden kanssa ja auto seisoo. Muut matkustajat odottavat yhden maksamista.
> 
> Nyt runkolinjan bussiin mennään kolmestakin ovesta ja sitten lähdetään. Kyllä se vaajykin kuukauden kuluttua kehuu teidän uutta systeemiä.


No tuo käteismaksu ei minua koske, koska maksan Ratikassakin sillä matkakortilla, Nysse-arvolla.

Yritän vain kertoa, että jotkut edelleen tykkää maksaa käteisellä. Autoa minulla ei ole. Minusta, jos tässä nyt lähdetään poistamaan käteinen, olisi reilua jos se matkalippu olisi kaikissa myyntikanavissa samanhintainen. Ei se voi olla niin, että satunnaisen turistin täytyy hommata matkakortti, että pääsee säästämään 60 senttiä matkassa. Joillekin se 60 senttiä on paljon. Ja se systeemi, jolla se Nyssen rahastus pyörii ei vain ole hyvä ratikassakaan, eli se QR-koodin luku on aikaa vievää varsinkin ruuhkapysäkeillä ja bussi seisoo joka tapauksessa (samoin ne mattimyöhäiset jotka alkaa vasta kaivamaan kännykkää ja yrittävät maksaa lippua). Kaikki kuskit ei anna istahtaa ja maksaa eli kaikki seisoo.

Ei siihen käteistä tarvitse. Se ratikassa on hienoa, että ratikka ei seiso, vaan asiakkaat yleensä menee suoraan istumaan. Osa pummilla, osa ei jaksa leimata, osaa ei huvita jonottaa niille vähille laitteille, kun on 20 yrittäjää.

Voihan tuo systeemi toimia hyvin jossain Helsingissä, mutta täällä kun täytyy jokaista QR-kodia näyttää bussin ainoaan ja ratikan kahteen laitteeseen per oviryhmä, niin kyllä siinä moni matkaa pummilla tai jättää leimaamatta. Hesassa sitä mobiililippua ei ratikassa tai metrossa pidä näyttää, mutta Tampereella pitää Ratikassa kuin bussissa, laitteelle. Joka ei aina lue sitä nopeasti ja siitä se jono ja turha odottaminen aiheutuu esim. busseissa. Turisteille tuo on huono mainos, että ajan tekniikka ja näin surullinen toimintavarmuus  :Laughing:  Siinä kun Paunun kuljettaja lataa jokaiselle sentti tännepäin ja pidä siinä viis sekkaa, niin muut odottaa kun 10 mobiilimaksajaa seuraa ohjeita. Näyttö kirkkaammaksi!

Välillä kävi niinkin, että asiakas oli unohtanut PIN-koodinsa luuriin, niin eihän sitä lippua saanut aukaistua. Siinä sitten seistiin minuutteja kun dementiaa sairastava yritti muistella mikä se koodi taas olikaan.
Toinen asiakas yritti leimata, ei onnannut, näyttö meni kiinni. Siinä taas koko rumba alusta, eli koodilla näytön avaus, Nysse-appiin ja taas sama viisi sekkaa paikallaan ja vihreää tuli.
Ja edelleenkään käteistä ei tarvita yhtään, että linja on heti 2-3 min myöhässä. Vaikka toki silläkin linjoja saa myöhästymään 1-2 minuuttia lisää.

----------


## Salomaa

Uskoisin että Tampereellakin jossain vaiheessa siirrytään siihen perusfilosofiaan, että kun on lippu valmiina, kortissa tai puhelimessa, niin sen jälkeen sitä ei enää tarvita millään tavalla roplata missään laitteessa. Mikä siis merkitsee sitä että vaunu tai auto ei seiso pysäkillä maksamiseen liittyvien asioiden vuoksi.

Taisivat perustella tuota jollain liikenteen seurantalaskennalla, mutta esim täällä nousut lasketaan jollain erillisillä tunnisteantureilla. Mutta tästä en ihan satavarma ole, mutta joku tarvittaessa oikaisee.

Kävin kesällä Mikkelissä ja siellä sai paikallisliikenteessä ostaa kuskilta lipun. Onhan se kätevää turistin kannalta. Mutta siellä reitti voi olla 5 kilometriä ja kyydissä 3 muuta matkustajaa. Pieni seremonia kuskin kanssa on siten aitoa savolaisuutta.

Sitten minulla on myös tuo ühiskaart, joka pysäyttää päiväkohtaisen maksimiveloituksen kolmeen euroon.
Tukholmaan mennessä kertalippuja voi ostaa tarvittavan määrän laivan infosta.

Oliko teillä siellä Tampereella kova väittely ja keskustelu kuljettajien lipunmyynnin poistumisesta ?

----------


## EVhki

> Mutta lapsilla kortti voi hukkua tai sen arvo loppua, noin käy vähän väliä, kun esim. aikuisellakin saldo loppu Nysse-kortista. Ja moni maksaa käteisellä, lapset ja turistit, monet eläkeläiset.
> 
> Olen jostain lukenut, että käteinen on kuitenkin validi maksutapa, eli sitä pitää hyväksyä. Helsingissä on Kampissa ja varmaan muuallakin HSL-automaatteja. Sellaisia on Tampereelta turha etsiä.


Itsellä on kyllä varmaan ollut Helsingissä matkakortti niin kauan kuin muistan. Aikanaan ainakin taisi olla päiväkoti-ikäisillekin leikkilippuja, jos en ihan väärin muista. Jos kortti voi hukkua, niin samaan tapaanhan vaikka lapsen kotiavain voi hukkua tai se käteinen, jolla oli tarkoitus se lippu ostaa.

Ja nuo lippuautomaatit eivät välttämättä ole pysymässä täällä enää kovin pitkään. Muistelen nähneeni juttua Kivenlahden metrosta, että sinne ei enää automaatteja asenneta paperilippujen poistuessa käytöstä.

Ymmärtääkseni käteistä ei myöskään tarvitse hyväksyä maksutapana, mikäli siitä ilmoitetaan erikseen. Ja kyllä kai teilläkin matkakortteja voi ladata käteisellä halutessaan? Teilläkö kortinlukijat eivät varoita arvon tai kauden olevan vähissä? Täällä niin on ollut ja ainakin uskoisin olevan yhä vaikken nyt ihan varmaksi muista (pelkän vihreän valon sijaan vihreä+keltainen).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:17 ----------




> Uskoisin että Tampereellakin jossain vaiheessa siirrytään siihen perusfilosofiaan, että kun on lippu valmiina, kortissa tai puhelimessa, niin sen jälkeen sitä ei enää tarvita millään tavalla roplata missään laitteessa. Mikä siis merkitsee sitä että vaunu tai auto ei seiso pysäkillä maksamiseen liittyvien asioiden vuoksi.
> 
> Taisivat perustella tuota jollain liikenteen seurantalaskennalla, mutta esim täällä nousut lasketaan jollain erillisillä tunnisteantureilla. Mutta tästä en ihan satavarma ole, mutta joku tarvittaessa oikaisee.


Mahtaako olla näin? Helsingin tulevissa kortinlukijoissahan pitäisi mobiililipun lukemisen onnistua. Eli jos täällä suunta on Tampereen nykytilaa kohti, niin onko siellä muka oikeasti vastakkainen suunta? Toki runkolinjat täälläkin erikseen.

----------


## vaajy

> Itsellä on kyllä varmaan ollut Helsingissä matkakortti niin kauan kuin muistan. Aikanaan ainakin taisi olla päiväkoti-ikäisillekin leikkilippuja, jos en ihan väärin muista. Jos kortti voi hukkua, niin samaan tapaanhan vaikka lapsen kotiavain voi hukkua tai se käteinen, jolla oli tarkoitus se lippu ostaa.
> 
> Ja nuo lippuautomaatit eivät välttämättä ole pysymässä täällä enää kovin pitkään. Muistelen nähneeni juttua Kivenlahden metrosta, että sinne ei enää automaatteja asenneta paperilippujen poistuessa käytöstä.
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni käteistä ei myöskään tarvitse hyväksyä maksutapana, mikäli siitä ilmoitetaan erikseen. Ja kyllä kai teilläkin matkakortteja voi ladata käteisellä halutessaan? Teilläkö kortinlukijat eivät varoita arvon tai kauden olevan vähissä? Täällä niin on ollut ja ainakin uskoisin olevan yhä vaikken nyt ihan varmaksi muista (pelkän vihreän valon sijaan vihreä+keltainen).
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:17 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Kortinlukijat kertovat jos kortti on vähissä, mutta saldo täytyy nähdä aika nopeaan, koska se häviää näytöltä aika nopeasti.

Tätä voisi Nysse kehittää, että halutessaan voisi valita päätteeltä saldontarkistuksen, joka näkyisi normaalia pidempään että se huononäköinennkin ehtisi nähdä sen.

Ratikassa kun ei ole kuljettajaa vieressä, niin sitä saldoa ei näe, jos näyttö kerkeää muutamassa sekunnissa poistamaan sen korttitiedon.

Jos pistää uudestaan lukijalle nähdäkseen saldon, se veloittaa toisen lipun, minkä kuljettaja voi perua ja tulostaa saldon kuitille. Nellasta voi nähdä kotona jos pääsee nettiasioissa sinne.

Kaikki voi hukkua, ja se rahakin voi kulua muuhun kuin piti. Kaipa tuosta käteinen ei käy pitäisi ilmoittaa jotenkin, mutta mahtaako näkyä sitten kuitenkaan busseissa? Kuitenkin jokuu tulee kesäkuun jälkeen setelin kanssa sinne  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

> ..
> Ja nuo lippuautomaatit eivät välttämättä ole pysymässä täällä enää kovin pitkään. Muistelen nähneeni juttua Kivenlahden metrosta, että sinne ei enää automaatteja asenneta paperilippujen poistuessa käytöstä.


Kait sinne asemalle tulee tapa, jolla voi ostaa lipun metroon yhdelle matkalle. Jos on turisti, jolla ei ole älypuhelinta. Vai onko niin että siinä vaiheessa pankkikortin lähimaksu on käytössä. Sen voisi jotenkin tajutakin.




> ..Mahtaako olla näin? Helsingin tulevissa kortinlukijoissahan pitäisi mobiililipun lukemisen onnistua. Eli jos täällä suunta on Tampereen nykytilaa kohti, niin onko siellä muka oikeasti vastakkainen suunta? Toki runkolinjat täälläkin erikseen.


Silloin kun metro tuli, niin aika monesta eurooppalaisesta kaupungista poiketen täällä päädyttiin avorahastukseen. Nyt kun matkustajat, kuljettaja ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat katselevat tuota runkolinjojen toimivuutta, niin väitän että ei mene pitkää kun siniset bussit myös siirtyvät avorahastukseen.

Seuraava askel onkin sitten maksuton (eli verotuloista katettava)joukkoliikenne Helsingissä kirjoilla oleville. Ei se nyt ihan lähivuosina realisimia ole, mutta keskustelu aiheesta vahvistuu pikkuhiljaa. Ilmastopolitiikka ja sosiaalipolitiikka tulee vaakakuppiin entistä enemmän. Esim köyhä pääsee toiselle puolelle kaupunkia ruokajonoon, seurakunnan aterialle tai näkemään yleensä muita ihmisiä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kait sinne asemalle tulee tapa, jolla voi ostaa lipun metroon yhdelle matkalle. Jos on turisti, jolla ei ole älypuhelinta. Vai onko niin että siinä vaiheessa pankkikortin lähimaksu on käytössä. Sen voisi jotenkin tajutakin.





> Uudistus on tarkoitus toteuttaa vaiheittain. Ensimmäisenä muutos näkyy matkustajille juurikin uusina kortinlukijoina. Niitä asennetaan kesästä 2022 lähtien ja valmista on tämänhetkisen aikataulun mukaan keväällä 2023. Uudet lukijat toimivat aluksi aivan nykyisten tapaan. Uudistuksia käyttöliittymään tehdään uusien palveluiden käyttöönoton aikataulussa.


Nuo uudet kortinlukijat mahdollistavat lähimaksun ja Kivenlahden jatkeen pitäisi aueta vuonna 2023, joten voisi olettaa, että lähimaksu tulee käyttöön viimeistään muutama kuukautta jatkeen aukeamisen jälkeen.

Tosin...



> HSL:n lukijalaitekilpailutuksen osalta hankintamenettelyn aikana hankintapäätöksen tekemisen jälkeen on käynyt ilmeiseksi, että hankintapäätöksessä on ollut virhe ja hankintamenettely on syytä keskeyttää. Hankintayksikkö voi poistaa aiemmin tehdyn virheellisen hankintapäätöksen hankintalain 132 §:n mukaisesti. Hankintapäätöksen poistamisen ja hankintamenettelyn keskeytyksen jälkeen käynnistetään uusi tarjouskilpailu lukijalaitteen hankkimiseksi. Uusi hankintailmoitus on tarkoitus julkaista vuoden 2021 aikana


Uuden järjestelmän toteuttamisaikataulu saattaa siis siirtyä muutama kuukautta eteenpäin.

----------


## nickr

Olen itse niitä, jotka kannattavat kuljettajarahastusta. Ilmeisesti tämä tekee minusta iästäni huolimatta kaikkea vastustavan vanhan ukkelin. Kertalipun osto kuljettajalta on nopea, luotettava ja helppo tapa, johon ei vaadita matkakorttia, älypuhelinta tai lähimaksulla varustettua pankkikorttia. Matkakortti on käteislippuakin nopeampi, mutta suurimmalla osalla harvoin matkustavista ei ole matkakorttia eikä välttämättä tule olemaankaan. Sen sijaan nämä Nyssen kovasti mainostamat mobiililippu ja lähimaksu ovat kertalippuun verrattuna hitaita. Ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa käteismaksu on hitaampi, jos joku tarjoaa isompaa seteliä, mutta bussia usein käyttävänä näitä tulee niin harvoin, että mahtaa olla kuukausia kun viimeksi olen nähnyt tällaista.

Nyssen vuoden 2020 vuosikertomuksen mukaan jopa koronavuonna 2020 Nysse-liikenteessä tehtiin 1,3 miljoonaa matkaa käteislipuilla. Tuskin näitä kaikkia matkoja tehtiin vain huvin vuoksi, vaan siksi että matkustaja on kokenut käteislipun olevan syystä tai toisesta paras maksutapa. Lähimaksua ei toki 2020 ollut vielä saatavilla, mutta jostain syystä se ei ole vielä saavuttanut kovinkaan suurta suosiota. 




> Tällä foorumillakaan kukaan ei ole edes väläyttänyt että kuljettajarahastus pitäisi saada takasin.


Tällä foorumilla kaikilla on oikeus omiin mielipiteisiinsä, siispä on keskustelun kannalta täysin merkityksetöntä onko joku jo sanonut jotain vai ei. En tiedä HSL-alueen keskusteluista, mutta ainakin Nysse-alueella on ollut myös niitä, jotka ovat puolustaneet käteismaksua. Mutta keskustelun kannalta tuollaiset kommentit ovat minusta täysin turhia, se että onko joku jo ollut samaa mieltä jostain, ei tee eri mieltä olevan mielipiteestä yhtään vähemmän merkittävää.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuossa ylempänä VHi tiivistää hyvin. Pari muistelua, mutta ovat ääripäästä myönnän. Mutta havainnollistavat.

Ennen raitiovaunua Länsiterminaalista lähti bussi 15 ja 15A. Koska moni matkalainen oli Helsinkiä kauempaa, niin lippu ostettiin käteisellä kuljettajalta. Monilla oli enemmän tai vähemmän kaljalaatikoita ja sitten tietysti laivamatkan jälkeen myös oltiin useamman oluen vaikutuksen alaisena. Monella oli kiire siihen pysäkille saapuvan ensimmäiseen autoon ja siitähän sitten tuli erimielisyyksiä, kuka ehtii. Tässä kaikessa hässäkässä kuljettaja suoritti kuljettajarahastusta. Sitten kun kaikki oli rahastettu, niin sitten vasta lähdettiin.  Moni muistaa tämän shown.

Messukeskuksen pääsisäänkäynnin kohdalla on pysäkki ja usein on messuja, jotka kiinnostavat koko Suomea. Kuljettajarahastusaikaan 30 hengen seurue tuli Messukeskuksesta ja osti kuljettajalta liput. Loput ongelmasta arvaatte.

Mielenkiintoista on että jos kuljettajarahastus on hyvä idea, niin kuka ta i mikä sitä Helsingissä tai Tampereella esittäisi. Mutta keskustelunaiheeksi täällä sopisi se, että raitiovaunuihin tulisi rahastajat takaisin. Ensin se ammutaan savikiekkona alas, mutta tänne se sopii keskustelunaiheeksi. Siinä järjestelmässä kuljettaja keskittyy ajamiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikasta en itse välitä tuon taivaallista, ei ole samanlaista fiilistä, kyllä bussi on bussi. Toivon, että ratikkaa ei tulisi Pirkkalaan koskaan.


Tästä mä olen täysin päinvastaista mieltä, ratikassa on fiilistä ja toivon, että Tampereellakin verkko laajenee. Mutta samaan hengenvetoon totean, että harrastaminen on sillä lailla kivaa ja vapaata, että meillä saa olla just sellaiset mielipiteet kuin haluamme, eikä omaa tykkäämistä tarvitse perustella mitenkään muuten kuin että "on fiilistä", just kuten kirjoitit, se riittää! Siihen ei kukaan voi tulla väittämään vastaan, että fiilikset olisi "vääriä".

Kertalipuista olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Jo kesällä koin, että ratikalla matkustaminen oli tehty aivan poskettoman vaikeaksi Tampereella, kun ei lippuautomaatteja löytynyt mistään ja vuorokausilippuja myytiin yhdessä ainoassa paikassa koko kaupungissa. Eikä se paikka ollut Nyssen oma palvelupiste! Seuraavalla reissulla syksymmällä ostin ratikkalipun sitten liikkuvasta myyntipisteestä eli pysäkillä seisovasta bussista. Bussinkuljettaja ei vaikuttanut edes yllättyneeltä, kun astuin kyydistä heti lipun saatuani  en varmasti ollut ensimmäinen, joka tällä tavalla toimi. Mutta sekään ei enää onnistu, mikä on aivan surkeaa.

Väitän, että kynnys käyttää joukkoliikennettä nousee, kun lippujen hankinta on tehty vaikeaksi.

Ulkomailla minun ei tarvitse välittää tuon taivaallista mistään, vaan joukkoliikenteen käyttö on huoletonta. Tiedän, että kun taskunpohjalla on kolikoita, niin taatusti pääsen bussin, ratikan, metron kyytiin enempiä miettimättä. Harvemmin sitä lippua kuljettajalta enää saa, mutta automaatteja on pysäkeillä, asemilla ja vaunuissa ja niissä kelpaa luonnollisesti käteinen. Miksi tämäkin asia on Suomessa tehty niin hirvittävän hankalaksi ja vaikeaksi?

----------


## vaajy

> Tästä mä olen täysin päinvastaista mieltä, ratikassa on fiilistä ja toivon, että Tampereellakin verkko laajenee. Mutta samaan hengenvetoon totean, että harrastaminen on sillä lailla kivaa ja vapaata, että meillä saa olla just sellaiset mielipiteet kuin haluamme, eikä omaa tykkäämistä tarvitse perustella mitenkään muuten kuin että "on fiilistä", just kuten kirjoitit, se riittää! Siihen ei kukaan voi tulla väittämään vastaan, että fiilikset olisi "vääriä".
> 
> Kertalipuista olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Jo kesällä koin, että ratikalla matkustaminen oli tehty aivan poskettoman vaikeaksi Tampereella, kun ei lippuautomaatteja löytynyt mistään ja vuorokausilippuja myytiin yhdessä ainoassa paikassa koko kaupungissa. Eikä se paikka ollut Nyssen oma palvelupiste! Seuraavalla reissulla syksymmällä ostin ratikkalipun sitten liikkuvasta myyntipisteestä eli pysäkillä seisovasta bussista. Bussinkuljettaja ei vaikuttanut edes yllättyneeltä, kun astuin kyydistä heti lipun saatuani  en varmasti ollut ensimmäinen, joka tällä tavalla toimi. Mutta sekään ei enää onnistu, mikä on aivan surkeaa.
> 
> Väitän, että kynnys käyttää joukkoliikennettä nousee, kun lippujen hankinta on tehty vaikeaksi.
> 
> Ulkomailla minun ei tarvitse välittää tuon taivaallista mistään, vaan joukkoliikenteen käyttö on huoletonta. Tiedän, että kun taskunpohjalla on kolikoita, niin taatusti pääsen bussin, ratikan, metron kyytiin enempiä miettimättä. Harvemmin sitä lippua kuljettajalta enää saa, mutta automaatteja on pysäkeillä, asemilla ja vaunuissa ja niissä kelpaa luonnollisesti käteinen. Miksi tämäkin asia on Suomessa tehty niin hirvittävän hankalaksi ja vaikeaksi?


Juuri näin.

Maailmassa on monia faneja, bussifaneja, junafaneja ja ratikkafaneja. Kaipa joku lentokoneistakin tykkää.

Minua ei sikäli ratikan rakentaminen haittaa, kunhan se tehdään niin, että jatkossakin olisi vaihtoehtoisia tapoja liikkua, esim. bussi. Itse saan esim. enemmän nautintoa, kun matka on pidempi ja menee autoteitä.

Olen ratikassa matkustanut ja se on kokemuksena ok. En kyllä siihen mitään bussia vaihtaisi.

Kävin joskus Amsterdamissa ja siellä pystyi heti kentältä ostamaan automaatilta rajattomia lippuja vaikka koko viikoksi kattaen ratikat, bussit ja halutessaan junat. Kun menet esim. TMP:n lentoasemalle, niin kokemus on ihan eri.

Ensinnäkin busseja ei ole enää samoissa määrin, eikä ratikkaakaan näillä näkymin rakenneta kuin ehkä Pirkkalan keskustaan. Ja parasta oli tuossa automaatissa, että voinut laittaa setelin ja se laite antoi vaihtorahat.

Ei tarvinnut vaivata kuin vähän itseään ja se oli siinä. Sitä en tosin matkalla huomannut katsoa oliko noita myyntiautomaatteja muuallakin, mutta ainakin tuolla oli ja julkisen liikenteen palvelupisteissä.

Nyt pelkään eniten sitä, että kun aletaan rakentaa ratikkaa Lielahtea kohti, niin taas on esim. linjasto myöhässä ja kuljettajat koetuksella kun työmaita tulee eteen yms.

Moni kuljettajakin sanonut, ettei tuo käteisen poisto ole hyvä, tosin myös päinvastaisia mielipiteitä on ollut.

----------


## Salomaa

> .... Miksi tämäkin asia on Suomessa tehty niin hirvittävän hankalaksi ja vaikeaksi?


Miksi et voi käyttää HSL-korttia ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi et voi käyttää HSL-korttia ?


Tampereella?

Mulla on aikamoinen kokoelma matkakortteja, jotka ovat säännöllisessä käytössä. HSL tottakai, Madrid, Lontoo, New York, Dubai ja mitä kaikkia tuolla laatikossa onkaan. Pitää sieltä aina muistaa ottaa mukaan oikea kortti, kun lähtee reissuun, tai tyytyä vähän kalliimpiin kertalippuihin. Todennäköisesti se Nysse-korttikin on pakko hankkia, tosin nyt on kai niin, jos oikein muistan, että sillekään ei vuorokausilippua saa. Ja jos lähtee Tampereelle ratikkaharrastamaan, niin se vuorokausilippu olisi siihen paras tuote.

Vaikka tuo sopii minulle, kun käyn noissa kaupungeissa toistuvasti, niin minusta on kohtuutonta lähteä vaatimaan satunnaisilta kävijöiltä noiden matkakorttien ostamista. Käyvät kerran elämässään Suomessa, ja täällä kuvitellaan, että ne lataisivat puhelimet täyteen kaiken maailman appeja ja ostelisivat lompakontäydeltä muoviroskaa. Kyllä niin yksinkertainen asia kuin bussilipun hankkiminen täytyy tehdä mahdolliseksi muutenkin.

Ja Salomaa, ihan selvyyden vuoksi, tästä on turhaa vängätä. Sinä et ole oikeassa, enkä minäkään. Nämä ovat meidän mielipiteitämme. Eikä niiden tarvitse muuttua samanlaisiksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> ... minusta on kohtuutonta lähteä vaatimaan satunnaisilta kävijöiltä noiden matkakorttien ostamista. Käyvät kerran elämässään Suomessa, ja täällä kuvitellaan, että ne lataisivat puhelimet täyteen kaiken maailman appeja ja ostelisivat lompakontäydeltä muoviroskaa. Kyllä niin yksinkertainen asia kuin bussilipun hankkiminen täytyy tehdä mahdolliseksi muutenkin.
> 
> Ja Salomaa, ihan selvyyden vuoksi, tästä on turhaa vängätä. Sinä et ole oikeassa, enkä minäkään. Nämä ovat meidän mielipiteitämme. Eikä niiden tarvitse muuttua samanlaisiksi.


Varmaan monen kaupungin maksujärjestelmä tehdään niin että se palvelee parhaiten liikennevälineiden käyttäjien enemmistöä. Helsingissä se tarkoittaa sitä että olemme vihdoinkin päässeet eroon 50 matkustajan seisottamisesta pysäkillä, kun satunnainen matkustaja roplasi kuskin kanssa lipunostoseremoniaa. Matkustajat kyytiin ja sitten mentiin. Tästä teemasta ei nykyään mitään vänkäämistä saa.

Ei missään vaiheessa turisteille ole suunniteltu HSL-korttien myymistä eikä appien lataamista. Turisti ja muu satunnainen käyttäjä saa kyllä kohtuudella selville R-kioskien sijainnin, niinkuin minun esim Riiassa piti saada selville Narvessen-kioskien sijainti. Näin tässä eilen että mies osti Alepasta kertalipun. Kohta ilmeisesti lähimaksulla ostetaan liikennevälineissä pankkikortilla.

Nettiostamista odotettiin ja lopulta se tuli. Ei tarvitse edes R-kioskilla jonottaa lataamisen kanssa.  Mitäs mieltä ovat foorumimme ammattikuljettajat nykyisestä systeemistä ? Onko siinä jotain puutteita ?

(Tuo Tampereen järjestelmä tarvinnee säätämistä)

----------


## nickr

Helsingissä homma onkin helppoa, kun joukkoliikennelipun saa ostettua käteisellä ties mistä marketista, kioskista ja automaatista. Tampereella ennakkokertalippujen myyntipisteinä ovat käsittääkseni vain Nyssen asiakaspalvelu ja R-kioskit. Esim. Tesoman kokoisessa lähiössä ei ole yhtäkään R-kioskia, ympäryskunnissakin yleensä vain yksi kuntakeskuksessa. Ennakkokertalipun esittäminen varteenotettavaksi vaihtoehdoksi esim. Ylöjärven Kurussa asuvalle olisi pelkkää kiusantekoa.

(339-DF:n aikaisempien viestien kanssa olen myös samaa mieltä)

----------


## 8.6

> Ei missään vaiheessa turisteille ole suunniteltu HSL-korttien myymistä eikä appien lataamista. Turisti ja muu satunnainen käyttäjä saa kyllä kohtuudella selville R-kioskien sijainnin, niinkuin minun esim Riiassa piti saada selville Narvessen-kioskien sijainti. Näin tässä eilen että mies osti Alepasta kertalipun. Kohta ilmeisesti lähimaksulla ostetaan liikennevälineissä pankkikortilla.


Riiassa on myös paljon lippuautomaatteja eikä niistä luopuminen ole suunnitteilla. HSL taas aikoo luopua lippuautomaateista. Jos turisti osaa englantia huonosti, hänen on helpompi ostaa lippu automaatista kuin kioskilta. Ja jos hän sattuu tarvitsemaan lipun sellaiseen aikaan, että lähimmät kioskit eivät ole auki, automaatti olisi ainut vaihtoehto.

----------


## Salomaa

> Riiassa on myös paljon lippuautomaatteja eikä niistä luopuminen ole suunnitteilla. HSL taas aikoo luopua lippuautomaateista. Jos turisti osaa englantia huonosti, hänen on helpompi ostaa lippu automaatista kuin kioskilta. Ja jos hän sattuu tarvitsemaan lipun sellaiseen aikaan, että lähimmät kioskit eivät ole auki, automaatti olisi ainut vaihtoehto.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. En tiedä mihin perustuu lippuautomaateista luopumisen idea(tai luin sen ajatuksen jostain mutta nyt en muista). Itse käytän automaattia asemilla HSL-kortin lataamiseen usein, eikä niiden luokse yleensä tarvitse jonottaa.

----------


## Hape

Olen kai Danielin hengenheimolainen. itsellenikin on vuosien kuluessa kertynyt ulkomaisia matkakortteja. Parhaimmillaan hiille saa ladattua jopa useamman päivän matkailijalipun tai tarvittavan määrän arvoa. 
Sain hankittua Tampereen kortin viime kesänä, ihan vahingossa. Rautatieaseman R-kioski ei teknisen ongelman takia voinut myydä minulle matkailijalippua, niinmpä paikallinen ystäväni ehdotti että mennään Nyssen lippumyymälään jos he voivat auttaa. Ystävällinen virkailija kysyi että käynkö Tampereella useamman kerran vuodessa ja sitten hän totesi että matkasortti on kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto... Ostin matkakortin ja jo kesän lopulla olin säästänyt kertalippujen hinnassa korttimaksun verran. En tiedä vaikuttiko paikallisen ystäväni yllä ollut Visit Tampereen oppaan työasu palveluun....

----------


## zige94

> Nettiostamista odotettiin ja lopulta se tuli. Ei tarvitse edes R-kioskilla jonottaa lataamisen kanssa.  Mitäs mieltä ovat foorumimme ammattikuljettajat nykyisestä systeemistä ? Onko siinä jotain puutteita ?


Mä kun ajelen pääsääntöisesti täällä Sipoon suunnilla niin sanon että on puutteita. Lipun ostaminen on hyvin hankalaa. Ennen lipunmyynnin lopettamispäätöstä kertalippuja sai joka lähdöllä myydä. Hidasta se oli ainoastaan HSL:n hitaan laitteen takia. Pusatecilla sai myytyä parikin ELY-lippua samaan aikaan kuin myit viereisellä laitteella yhden HSL-lipun. Sipoossa lipunostopaikkoja ei ole kuin Nikkilässä ja Söderkullassa. Kaikkialta muualta tulevat ovat oman onnensa nojassa. Käytännössä tämä meinaa sitä että matkustaja päästetään kyytiin ilmaiseksi, kun ei harvoin menevän bussin kyydistä viitti pois kyydistäkään jättää. Inhimillisyyttä & maalaisjärkeä.

Käteismaksuhan tulee jatkumaan ELY-linjoilla heti kun korona helpottaa (HSL-linjat 787-788, 986-989), joka on mielestäni erinomainen päätös kun etenkin ELY-puolella (Pornainen, Porvoo, Järvenpää) on homma vielä vaikeampi kuin Sipoon HSL-alueella. Siinä tuleekin mielenkiintoisia tilanteita kun Rautatientorilta nousee 2 matkustajaa kyytiin: toinen menee HSL-alueelle ja toinen seuraavalle pysäkille rajan toiselle puolelle. Toinen pistetään pihalle kun hänen matkalle ei lippua saa, mutta 500m pidemmälle menevä voikin ostaa autosta lipun.

Niin ja tuo nettilataus... On se kumma kun sitä saatiin odottaa Tampereen ja Turun jälkijunassa vuosia ja sitten kun se saatiin vihdoin niin siitä tehty niin hemmetin hidas systeemi... Tietojen siirto kortinlukijalla kestää ihan liian pitkään. Ja vielä kun matkustajat eivät ohjeita lue, eli PIDÄ KORTTI LUKIJASSA kunnes siirto on valmis. Aletaan ihmettelemään et mitä se kone nyt touhuaa, otetaan kortti pois, odotetaan virheilmoitusta, laitetaan uudestaan ja taas ihmetellään sekä revitään kortti pois kesken latauksen yms. En voi kyllä sanoa et HSL yrittäisi tehdä joukkoliikenteellä matkustamisesta helppoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Viimeksi, kun kävin Tampereella, maksoin yksinkertaisesti luottokortilla: lähimaksuominaisuus toimii. (Entisenä tamperelaisena mulla tietenkin on Nysse-matkakortti ja taitaa olla arvoakin, mutta sopii arvata, muistaako sen aina ottaa reissuun mukaan, varsinkin, jos pienessä kiireessä matkustaa, eikä Tampereella ole tarkoitus kuin vain käydä tapaamassa vaikkapa vanhempia tai jotain vastaavaa.) Käytössä taitaa peräti olla jonkinlainen ratikkalippu tällä tapaa, sillä matka suuntaansa maksoi tasan euron. Oletan, että Tampereella melko pikaiseen lähimaksuominaisuus tulee koko järjestelmään. Satunnaisen käyttäjän kannalta hyvä ratkaisu, varsinkin, jos toteutus on samanlainen kuin Tukholmassa tai Lontoossa, missä järjestelmä luo lähimaksulla maksettaessa kyseiseen korttiin liitetyn väliaikaisen asiakkuuden, jonka avulla ostettu lippu muuttuu enemmän matkustettaessa päivä- tai viikkolipuksi. (Periaatteessa kait kuukausilipuksikin, mutta siinä tapauksessa näitä väliaikaisia asiakkuuksia pitäisi pitää järjestelmässä melko pitkään.) Olen joskus myös kuullut esitelmän, näihin liittyvistä taustajärjestelmistä: jotenkin tietoturva-asiaa oli mietitty, eikä nämä asiakkuudet kytkeydy mihinkään muihin tietoihin, kuin johonkin kortin tunnisteseen ja sen aikaa, kun asiakkus on olemassa, kertyy tietenkin tiedot ostoista ja sitä kautta myös jollain tarkkuudella matkoista. Mutta en jaksa enää muistaa, miten asia meni. Joka tapauksessa Tampereella, jos ymmärsin asian oikein, lähimaksu käy vain raitiovaunussa ja siitä syntyy edulinen raitiovaunulippu, joka on tunnin voimassa, mutta vain raitiovaunuissa. Oletan, että tämä muuttuu tavalliseksi vyöhykelipuksi heti, kun bussien leimauslaitteisiin on päivitetty lähimaksuominaisuudet.

Jos käteismaksua halutaan pitää valikoimassa, yksi mahdollisuus on maksu kolikoilla automaattiin tai kuljettajalle ilman vaihtorahaa. Siis lipun saa, jos maksaa tasarahan tai enemmän, miten sattuu kolikoita tai miksei seteleitäkin olemaan mukana. Tämä nopeuttaa rahastusta kummasti ja kolikoita käyttäessä asiakas voi itse syöttää kolikot laitteeseen, joka kykenee tunnistamaan rahasumman. Tällaista kuljettajarahastusta olen nähnyt Tsekeissä, Marianske Lasny, joskin kymmenisen vuotta sitten, ja myös Wienissä muistan nähneeni tällä periaatteella toimia automaatteja raitiovaunuissa. Jos tarkoitus on vain mahdollistaa edes jotenkin maksu käteisellä ja ilman ennakkoon ostamista, niin tällainen järjestelmä täyttää tämän tarpeen ja uskoakseni melko edullisesti. Rahan käsittelyssä on aina oma työnsä, mutta tuskin kovin suuri, jos kyse on vain bussissa/raitiovaunussa kuljettajan vieressä olevasta säiliöstä, mikä tyhjennetään illalla.

Käteisen käyttäjille toimiva ja joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle kohtuullisen edullinen tapa on kait riittävä määrä lippuautomaatteja, joissa käteinen käy, ja mahdollisuus ostaa pahvisia lippuja ennakkoon kioskeilta, kaupoista jne. Tietysi ongelma on, että eniten järjestelyä tarvitsee satunnaiset käyttäjät, joille ei ostomahdollisuuksista tiedottaminen ole ollenkaan helppoa. Paikalliset tietenkin oppivat järjestelyt, mutta he taas toisaalta kaipaavat vähiten näitä mahdollisuuksia. Joskin kaipa on jonkinlainen standardi, että joukkoliikennelippuja saa kioskeilta siinä missä vaikka postimerkkejä, eli turisti varmaan melko helposti keksii kysyä niitä juuri kioskista. Itse ainakin kysyisin, sillä luultavasti kioskilla osattaisiin ainakin neuvoa asiassa. Riittävän vahva brändäys auttaa: joukkoliikenteen logon pitää näkyä riittävän hyvin vaunuissa ja pysäkeillä, jotta satunnainen käyttäjä hoksaa sen ja huomaa myös bongata saman logon kioskin tai kaupan ikkunasta.

P. S. Salomaa taisi mainita rahastajista. Mielestäni ihan oikein on huomata, että koko touhu sujuisi paljon vaivattomammin, jos olisi kuljettaja ja rahastaja erikseen. Ja näinhän perinteisesti on ollut ja olisi varmaan vieläkin, jos ihmisten työtuntien hinnat eivät olisi nousseet ajan kanssa. Moni muukin vastaava avustava työ on hävinnyt, mikä ihan yleisesti ottaen on hyvä: jos rahastajien käyttö olisi yhä järkevää, meillä pitäisi olla jokseenkin alhaiset palkat näistä töistä. Lippuautomaatti/rahastuslaite vaunussa tavallaan korvaa rahastajan. Tulipa mieleen, että aikanaan kiskobussilla kuljin Tsekeistä Saksaan rajan yli: Tsekin puolella mukana oli konduktööri, mutta hän jäi rajalla pois, Saksan puolella taas käynnistyi vaunun eteisessä oleva lippuautomaatti.

----------


## killerpop

> Käytössä taitaa peräti olla jonkinlainen ratikkalippu tällä tapaa, sillä matka suuntaansa maksoi tasan euron..


No ei ole, vaan joulukuun ajan viikonloppuisin ja joulun välipäivinä oli mahdollisuus matkustaa hieman huokeammalla, käytänössä siis alkaen euron.

Mut kovin täällä ollut turhaa vääntöä tästä nykytilasta ja tulevaisuudesta. QR-koodi on hyvä sillon kun on yhteys taustajärjestelmään. Sitä on turha alkaa väärentelemään, mitä taas HSL-alueella on tapahtunu mobiililippujen kanssa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No ei ole, vaan joulukuun ajan viikonloppuisin ja joulun välipäivinä oli mahdollisuus matkustaa hieman huokeammalla, käytänössä siis alkaen euron.
> 
> Mut kovin täällä ollut turhaa vääntöä tästä nykytilasta ja tulevaisuudesta. QR-koodi on hyvä sillon kun on yhteys taustajärjestelmään. Sitä on turha alkaa väärentelemään, mitä taas HSL-alueella on tapahtunu mobiililippujen kanssa.


Ilman vääntämistä tiivistäisin: oma veikkaukseni on, että lähitulevaisuuden strandardina tulee olemaan QR-koodiin pohjaavat tuotteet (joita voi tosiaan vaikka tulostaa, ei ole pakko olla älypuhelinta mukana) ja lähimaksu, mahdollisesti täydentyen perinteisillä matkakorteilla, missä järjetelmä on valmiina ja myös (turistiystävällisillä, myös käteisellä ostettavissa olevilla) etäluettavilla pahvilipuilla. Eli teknisesti kaksi tapaa validoita ja tarkistaa lippu. Tai sanotaan näin, että ainakin toivon tätä, sillä tässä on lopultakin aika hyvä helposti käytettävä kombo sopien hyvinkin monenlaisessa tilanteessa olevan matkustajan tarpeisiin. Pieni pelko on itsellä, että operaattorit yrittävät ajaa käyttäjiä operaattoreiden älypuhelinappien käyttäjiksi myös tekemällä vaihtoehtoiset tavat maksaa hieman hankaliksi.

----------


## vaajy

> Jos käteismaksua halutaan pitää valikoimassa, yksi mahdollisuus on maksu kolikoilla automaattiin tai kuljettajalle ilman vaihtorahaa. Siis lipun saa, jos maksaa tasarahan tai enemmän, miten sattuu kolikoita tai miksei seteleitäkin olemaan mukana. Tämä nopeuttaa rahastusta kummasti ja kolikoita käyttäessä asiakas voi itse syöttää kolikot laitteeseen, joka kykenee tunnistamaan rahasumman. Tällaista kuljettajarahastusta olen nähnyt Tsekeissä, Marianske Lasny, joskin kymmenisen vuotta sitten, ja myös Wienissä muistan nähneeni tällä periaatteella toimia automaatteja raitiovaunuissa. Jos tarkoitus on vain mahdollistaa edes jotenkin maksu käteisellä ja ilman ennakkoon ostamista, niin tällainen järjestelmä täyttää tämän tarpeen ja uskoakseni melko edullisesti. Rahan käsittelyssä on aina oma työnsä, mutta tuskin kovin suuri, jos kyse on vain bussissa/raitiovaunussa kuljettajan vieressä olevasta säiliöstä, mikä tyhjennetään illalla.
> 
> Käteisen käyttäjille toimiva ja joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle kohtuullisen edullinen tapa on kait riittävä määrä lippuautomaatteja, joissa käteinen käy, ja mahdollisuus ostaa pahvisia lippuja ennakkoon kioskeilta, kaupoista jne. Tietysi ongelma on, että eniten järjestelyä tarvitsee satunnaiset käyttäjät, joille ei ostomahdollisuuksista tiedottaminen ole ollenkaan helppoa. Paikalliset tietenkin oppivat järjestelyt, mutta he taas toisaalta kaipaavat vähiten näitä mahdollisuuksia. Joskin kaipa on jonkinlainen standardi, että joukkoliikennelippuja saa kioskeilta siinä missä vaikka postimerkkejä, eli turisti varmaan melko helposti keksii kysyä niitä juuri kioskista. Itse ainakin kysyisin, sillä luultavasti kioskilla osattaisiin ainakin neuvoa asiassa. Riittävän vahva brändäys auttaa: joukkoliikenteen logon pitää näkyä riittävän hyvin vaunuissa ja pysäkeillä, jotta satunnainen käyttäjä hoksaa sen ja huomaa myös bongata saman logon kioskin tai kaupan ikkunasta.
> 
> P. S. Salomaa taisi mainita rahastajista. Mielestäni ihan oikein on huomata, että koko touhu sujuisi paljon vaivattomammin, jos olisi kuljettaja ja rahastaja erikseen. Ja näinhän perinteisesti on ollut ja olisi varmaan vieläkin, jos ihmisten työtuntien hinnat eivät olisi nousseet ajan kanssa. Moni muukin vastaava avustava työ on hävinnyt, mikä ihan yleisesti ottaen on hyvä: jos rahastajien käyttö olisi yhä järkevää, meillä pitäisi olla jokseenkin alhaiset palkat näistä töistä. Lippuautomaatti/rahastuslaite vaunussa tavallaan korvaa rahastajan. Tulipa mieleen, että aikanaan kiskobussilla kuljin Tsekeistä Saksaan rajan yli: Tsekin puolella mukana oli konduktööri, mutta hän jäi rajalla pois, Saksan puolella taas käynnistyi vaunun eteisessä oleva lippuautomaatti.


Venäjällä oli ainakin minun lapsuudessa joka bussissa rahastaja. En tiedä onko enää.

Suomessa käteismaksusta päättävät yleensä ne ihmiset, jotka tahallaan aiheuttavat kiusaa ihmisille. Tampereella bussilippu kuskilta maksaa 3,50, kysyn minkä takia?

Eikö olisi kaikille helpompaa, että asiakas antaisi 3,00 eli vaikka kolme euron kolikkoa ja se olisi siinä. Samoin esim. vitosen setelistä kaksi kolikkoa olisi helppo antaa. Tuo lipun myyntihinta 3,50 eli vielä kymmensenttisilläkin pitää pelata on yksinkertaisesti typerää ja hidastaa matka-aikaa. Se ei hidasta, jos annat kolikoita kolmen euron edestä, 2e ja 1e. Ne viisisenttisillä maksavat sitten asia erikseen. Toki Nysse ottaisi silloin paljon ja takkiin, kun lippuja ei voisi korottaa.

Korotus olisi aina euron kohdalla, mutta mielestäni käteislippu on nykyäänkin kolmen euron arvoinen. Jos ei ole, voi veloittaa neljällä eurolla.

Tamperelaiset päättäjät ovat juuri niin kykeneviä että enemmin poistavat koko käteisen kuin tekevät sen maksamisesta paljon vaivattomampaa kaikille, jotka sitä syystä tai toisesta vielä käyttävät busseissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Onko se nyt sitten HSL-alueella lipunosto helppoa vai vaikeata. Jos ensin katsotaan Pääkaupunkiseutua. 
Lipun voi ostaa:
R-kioskista 
Alepasta
S-Marketeista
K-Kaupoista
Netistä
Automaateista
Joidenkin kirjastojen infopisteistä 
HSL-palvelupisteistä

Ja kohta pankkikortin lähimaksulla

Olen joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä ja minulle ainakin riittää nuo. Onko vaikea löytää tai valita noista joku ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä ja minulle ainakin riittää nuo.


Tämähän se kertoo kaiken. Olisi hyvä palvella muitakin kuin vakiokäyttäjiä. Ja vakiokäyttäjän olisi hyvä kyetä asettautua myös satunnaisen matkustajan asemaan. Juuri suurissa kaupungeissa, Tampereella, Turussa ja Helsingissä, heitä kuitenkin on. Tai olisi, jos pääsisivät kyytiin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tampereella bussilippu kuskilta maksaa 3,50, kysyn minkä takia?


Lasketaanpa vähän kustannuksia: Rautateillä yleensä käytetään hankearvioinneissa matka-ajan hintana 7.572 euroa. En tiedä onko olemassa vastaavaa perusarvoa kaupunkiliikenteessä, mutta oletetaan nyt, että tuo on tarpeeksi hyvä. Sitten sanotaan, että käteisellä maksaminen kestää 20 sekuntia (mielestäni ihan järkevä aika). Sitten vielä sanotaan, että bussissa on kyydissä 20 ihmistä. Tässä tilanteessa 20 sekuntin hidastus on arvoltaan 84 senttiä.

Kertalippu kuskilta maksaa 3.50 ja kertalippu lähimaksulla tai puhelimella maksaa 2.70. Ero on siis 80 senttiä eli vähemmän, kuin mitä laskin tuossa ylempänä. Tietysti tyhjässä bussissa tuo hinta on alempi ja täydessä bussissa se on korkeampi. Yleensä työmatkan laskennallinen matka-ajan hinta on noin 2 kertaa suurempi kuin vapaa-ajan matkan hinta, joten sekin vaikuttaa tuohon. Joka tapauksessa siinä on yksi tapaa näyttää, mistä korkeamman hinnan voi johtaa. Muita tekijöitä ovat kuljettajan suurempi työmäärä, negatiivinen vaikutus täsmällisyyteen ja paperilippujen kertakäyttöisyys.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämähän se kertoo kaiken. Olisi hyvä palvella muitakin kuin vakiokäyttäjiä. Ja vakiokäyttäjän olisi hyvä kyetä asettautua myös satunnaisen matkustajan asemaan. Juuri suurissa kaupungeissa, Tampereella, Turussa ja Helsingissä, heitä kuitenkin on. Tai olisi, jos pääsisivät kyytiin.


No eipähän se nyt kerro yhtään mitään. Olisin yhtä hyvin voinut kirjoittaa *joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä*. Olen myös satunnainen käyttäjä silloin kun lähden Helsingistä muualle, ulkomaille tai Suomeen. Kerron oman tapani toimia,esimerkki  : Helsinki- äänekoski - Helsinki - junaliput VR:n nettikaupasta, bussiliput Matkahuollon sivuilta ja omalla kortilla Pasilan asemalle. Sinäkin käyt paljon muissa kaupungeissa ja valmistelet matkaa etukäteen.

Nyt jäi epäselväksi kun satunnainen käyttäjä tulee Helsinkiin, niin eikö hän saa lippuansa jollain noista 9 tavalla ostettua ?
Ja vielä parempi kysymys: millainen sen lipunmyyntijärjestelmän ja -verkoston sitten pitäisi mielestäsi olla ?

----------


## nickr

> Lasketaanpa vähän kustannuksia: Rautateillä yleensä käytetään hankearvioinneissa matka-ajan hintana 7.572 euroa. En tiedä onko olemassa vastaavaa perusarvoa kaupunkiliikenteessä, mutta oletetaan nyt, että tuo on tarpeeksi hyvä. Sitten sanotaan, että käteisellä maksaminen kestää 20 sekuntia (mielestäni ihan järkevä aika). Sitten vielä sanotaan, että bussissa on kyydissä 20 ihmistä. Tässä tilanteessa 20 sekuntin hidastus on arvoltaan 84 senttiä.
> 
> Kertalippu kuskilta maksaa 3.50 ja kertalippu lähimaksulla tai puhelimella maksaa 2.70. Ero on siis 80 senttiä eli vähemmän, kuin mitä laskin tuossa ylempänä. Tietysti tyhjässä bussissa tuo hinta on alempi ja täydessä bussissa se on korkeampi. Yleensä työmatkan laskennallinen matka-ajan hinta on noin 2 kertaa suurempi kuin vapaa-ajan matkan hinta, joten sekin vaikuttaa tuohon. Joka tapauksessa siinä on yksi tapaa näyttää, mistä korkeamman hinnan voi johtaa. Muita tekijöitä ovat kuljettajan suurempi työmäärä, negatiivinen vaikutus täsmällisyyteen ja paperilippujen kertakäyttöisyys.


Itse sanoisin, että lipun myymiseen kuluu tuo 20 sekuntia, jos asiakas maksaa jollain kympin tai kahdenkympin setelillä. Muuten ehkä 5-10 sekuntia. Ainakin Nysse-liikenteessä kuljettaja painaa yhtä nappia, ja kertalippu tulostuu. Siihen ei meinaa hitaimmatkaan kuljettajat saada 20 sekuntia kulumaan, jos on saanut tasarahan tai vaikka pitäisikin yksi kolikko antaa takaisin. Toki jos käy niin, että kuljettaja rupeaa marisemaan: "etkö voisi maksaa lähimaksulla, kun en viitsisi liikuttaa kättäni tuohon laitteelle?", niin silloin aikaa voi kulua paljonkin enemmän. Tämmöistäkin on valitettavasti tullut todistettua. 

Hyvin usein kuljettajalle tulee suurempi työmäärä (ja negatiivinen vaikutus täsmällisyyteen) kun opastetaan asiakkaalle miten lähimaksua käytetään tai miten kännykkä asetetaan millilleen oikein, että kone lukee sen. Eipä silti ole se näkynyt korotettuina mobiili- tai lähimaksulippujen hintoina.  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt jäi epäselväksi kun satunnainen käyttäjä tulee Helsinkiin, niin eikö hän saa lippuansa jollain noista 9 tavalla ostettua ?


Miten ihmeessä satunnainen Helsinkiin tuleva joukkoliikennematkustaja liittyy Tampereen lipunmyyntiin ja tariffijärjestelmään?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Itse sanoisin, että lipun myymiseen kuluu tuo 20 sekuntia, jos asiakas maksaa jollain kympin tai kahdenkympin setelillä. Muuten ehkä 5-10 sekuntia. Ainakin Nysse-liikenteessä kuljettaja painaa yhtä nappia, ja kertalippu tulostuu. Siihen ei meinaa hitaimmatkaan kuljettajat saada 20 sekuntia kulumaan, jos on saanut tasarahan tai vaikka pitäisikin yksi kolikko antaa takaisin. Toki jos käy niin, että kuljettaja rupeaa marisemaan: "etkö voisi maksaa lähimaksulla, kun en viitsisi liikuttaa kättäni tuohon laitteelle?", niin silloin aikaa voi kulua paljonkin enemmän. Tämmöistäkin on valitettavasti tullut todistettua.


Mainitsin myös muita seikkoja kuin pelkästään ajan. Tuo vain sattui olemaan helpoin laskea. 




> Hyvin usein kuljettajalle tulee suurempi työmäärä (ja negatiivinen vaikutus täsmällisyyteen) kun opastetaan asiakkaalle miten lähimaksua käytetään tai miten kännykkä asetetaan millilleen oikein, että kone lukee sen. Eipä silti ole se näkynyt korotettuina mobiili- tai lähimaksulippujen hintoina.


Näkyyhän. Kertalipun hinta on 2.10 matkakortilla ja 2.70 lähimaksulla tai puhelimella (vaikka lähimaksu _käytettynä oikein_ on melkein yhtä nopea kuin matkakortti).

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja vielä parempi kysymys: millainen sen lipunmyyntijärjestelmän ja -verkoston sitten pitäisi mielestäsi olla ?


Kun mä lähdin kesällä Tampereelle ajelemaan ratikalla, niin olin kuvitellut, että saisin ratikkaan lipun pysäkillä olevasta automaatista, tai vaihtoehtoisesti vaunussa olevasta automaatista. Huomioiden Suomen ilmasto, automaattien käteistyhjennys ja tilanteet, jossa automaatille on jonoa vaunun saapuessa, pidän vaunussa olevaa automaattia näistä kahdesta parempana. Oletin myös ilman muuta, että automaattiin käy käteinen raha. Ei välttämättä setelit, mutta ainakin kolikot, ja yleisimmät maksukortit.

Kuljettajarahastuksessa on omat ongelmansa, jotka korostuvat vilkkailla pysäkeillä, mutta joita ei pidä liioitella. En silti pidä kuljettajarahastusta perusteltuna massakuljetusvälineissä, kuten ratikassa. Busseissa kuljettajarahastukselle voidaan luoda myös hybridimalli, jossa vilkkailla pysäkeillä on automaatit eli kuljettaja ei rahasta, mutta hiljaisilla alueilla kuljettaja myy sen lipun.

Erillisiä rahastajia on yhä vielä olemassa paikoin. Muistelen nähneeni Dakarissa ja Montevideossa busseissa, sekä tietysti Amsterdamissa ratikassa. Täällä foorumilla joskus laskettiin Helsingin osalta, mitä se merkitsisi taloudellisesti, jos raitiovaunuliikenteessä otettaisiin käyttöön suljettu rahastusmalli rahastajineen. En enää muista lopputulosta tarkasti, mutta noin suunnilleen se taisi olla kustannusneutraalia olettaen, että liikenne nopeutuu, matkustajamäärät pysyvät samoina, pummilla matkustaminen loppuu ja tarkastajia ei tarvita. Olisi silti aika outoa, jos Tampereen upouudessa ratikassa olisi rahastaja.

*Noin yleisesti ottaen minä edellytän, että sen lipun saa satunnaista matkaa varten ilman minkäänlaista etukäteissuunnittelua ja vaivaa aina silloin, kun liikenne kulkee.* Se, että jossain kolmen kilometrin päässä on kioski, joka suljettiin viisi tuntia sitten, ei lohduta. Eikä sekään, että älypuhelimeen voi ladata jonkun nettiyhteyttä edellyttävän apin, joka vaatii sekä luottokorttia että verkkopankkitunnuksia ja avainlukuja parin euron kertalippua varten.

Kaikki muu on turhaa simputusta, ja verrattavissa siihen, että esimerkiksi ruokakaupan ostokset pitää käydä maksamassa erikseen edellisenä päivänä netissä ja sitten ne voi hakea seuraavana päivänä kaupasta  jos ei tällaista ymmärrä tehdä, niin sitten ei saa maitopurkkia. Koska pitäähän nyt ihmisen tietää etukäteen, että sen maitopurkin huomenna tarvitsee. Ja jos ei tiedä, niin voihan niitä maitopurkkeja käydä maksamassa varastoon.  :Wink:

----------


## Bussimies

> Käytössä taitaa peräti olla jonkinlainen ratikkalippu tällä tapaa, sillä matka suuntaansa maksoi tasan euron.


Killerpop tuohon jo vastasikin, mutta kyseessä oli joulukuun viikonloppujen sekä välipäivien kampanjahinta lähimaksulla maksettaville matkoille. 




> Oletan, että Tampereella melko pikaiseen lähimaksuominaisuus tulee koko järjestelmään.


Järjestelmä on jo käytössä koko Nysse-liikenteessä, eli myös busseissa. Keväällä pilotoitiin raitiovaunuissa sekä muutamalla bussilinjalla, kesästä alkaen on ollut käytössä koko Nysse-liikenteessä (pois lukien lähijunat).




> Joka tapauksessa Tampereella, jos ymmärsin asian oikein, lähimaksu käy vain raitiovaunussa ja siitä syntyy edulinen raitiovaunulippu, joka on tunnin voimassa, mutta vain raitiovaunuissa. Oletan, että tämä muuttuu tavalliseksi vyöhykelipuksi heti, kun bussien leimauslaitteisiin on päivitetty lähimaksuominaisuudet.


Lähimaksulla voi maksaa kaikkien vyöhekkeiden lippuja, kuten muillakin maksutavoilla. Näytöltä valitaan ensin "lähimaksu", sitten vyöhyke ja lopuksi näytetään maksukortti lukijalle. Lähimaksulla maksettu matka on voimassa samat 90 minuuttia kuin matkakortilla maksetut matkat, kerta- ja mobiililiputkin. Hinta on sama lähimaksulla ja Nysse Mobiililla maksettaessa. Matkakortilla halvempi, (ennakko)kertalipulla kalliimpi.

Nämä halusin vain oikaista, ettei kenellekään foorumin seuraajalle jää väärää käsitystä.

Mainittakoon samassa yhteydessä, että ennakkokertalippujen myyntipisteitä ovat R-kioskien lisäksi myös linja-autoaseman Matkahuolto, Sokos ja Stockmann, kaikki Tampereen Prismat, Turtolan Citymarket, Pispalan ja Kämmenniemen Salet sekä Orimuskioski.

----------


## canis lupus

> Itse sanoisin, että lipun myymiseen kuluu tuo 20 sekuntia, jos asiakas maksaa jollain kympin tai kahdenkympin setelillä. Muuten ehkä 5-10 sekuntia. Ainakin Nysse-liikenteessä kuljettaja painaa yhtä nappia, ja kertalippu tulostuu. Siihen ei meinaa hitaimmatkaan kuljettajat saada 20 sekuntia kulumaan


Riippuu aivan kuljettajasta millaisella matikkapäällä varustettu. Itselläni oli täällä HSL alueella suunnattomasti hankaluuksia noiden lippujen myynnin kanssa. Asiakas löi tiskiin 20 euroa ja lippu maksoi jotakuinkin 3 euroa ja jotain senttiä. Kuinkas paljon annankaan takaisin? Siinä laskin useamman kerran sormilla ja tähän saattoi minuutteja upota. Omalla kohdallani suorastaan helpotti kun ei enää tarvinnut lippuja myydä. Monesti annoin liikaa tai asiakas joutui huomauttamaan että sai liian vähän vaihtorahaa

----------


## Salomaa

> Miten ihmeessä satunnainen Helsinkiin tuleva joukkoliikennematkustaja liittyy Tampereen lipunmyyntiin ja tariffijärjestelmään?


Mitähän mahdat nyt tarkoittaa tuolla kysymyksellä ? Ketju on kulkenut samalla tavalla kuin yleensäkin tällä foorumilla. Rönsyilyä esiintyy joka ketjussa, mutta sekö on nyt kauhean vaarallista vai mistä nyt on kysymys ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:19 ----------

Onhan se ihan selvä että jos lipun saa ostettua vaunusta tai autosta, se mahdollistaa sen että ei tarvitse valmistella eikä suunnitella joukkoliikennematkaa etukäteen. Tyypillinen voisi olla tilanne esim jossa autoilija on tullut kylään Hervantaa ja ottaa illan mittaan olutta ja päättää palata raitiovaunulla. Päivällä lähtiessä oluenotto ei tullut hänen mieleensä. Hän on satunnainen raitiovaununkäyttäjä ja toivoo saavansa lipun mahdollisimman helposti. Tämä näkökanta on ihan ymmärrettävä.

Olen itse ymmärtänyt ja hyväksynyt tämän HSL-alueella nyt olevan ja Tampereelle tulevan suhteellisen samanlaisen järjestelmän, jossa satunnaiselta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjältä edellytetään hieman enemmän vaivaa lipun hankintaa, mikä tarkoittaa käytännössä esim ennakkokertalippujen hankkimista mahdollisia satunnaisia joukkoliikennematkoja varten.

Tässä jälkimmäisessä lienee korostuu myös joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijoiden talousmiesten arvioimat kustannustekijät.

En mene tiukasti väittämään mikä on huono tai hyvä, mutta kummassakin kaupungissa on nyt tehty maksutapojen peruslinjaukset.
_
Busseissa ja ratikoissa on nykyään käytössä lähimaksumahdollisuus._ Lähde: Aamulehti

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko HSL:n tapaan siis nyt myös Nysse luopunut kokonaan kuljettajarahastuksesta busseissa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko HSL:n tapaan siis nyt myös Nysse luopunut kokonaan kuljettajarahastuksesta busseissa?


Niin siellä   päätettiin, nämä nykyiset maksutavat:

https://www.nysse.fi/liput-ja-hinnat.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitähän mahdat nyt tarkoittaa tuolla kysymyksellä ? Ketju on kulkenut samalla tavalla kuin yleensäkin tällä foorumilla. Rönsyilyä esiintyy joka ketjussa, mutta sekö on nyt kauhean vaarallista vai mistä nyt on kysymys ?


Jos alat kirjoittaa aivan eri aiheesta - kuten tässä tapauksessa HSL-alueen asioista - niin kirjoita siitä sopivaan viestiketjuun tai jos sellaista ei löydy, niin perusta uusi viestiketju sopivalle foorumille. Tekstisi ei mitenkään liittynyt tämän viestiketjun aiheeseen.

----------


## EVhki

> Erillisiä rahastajia on yhä vielä olemassa paikoin. Muistelen nähneeni Dakarissa ja Montevideossa busseissa, sekä tietysti Amsterdamissa ratikassa. Täällä foorumilla joskus laskettiin Helsingin osalta, mitä se merkitsisi taloudellisesti, jos raitiovaunuliikenteessä otettaisiin käyttöön suljettu rahastusmalli rahastajineen. En enää muista lopputulosta tarkasti, mutta noin suunnilleen se taisi olla kustannusneutraalia olettaen, että liikenne nopeutuu, matkustajamäärät pysyvät samoina, pummilla matkustaminen loppuu ja tarkastajia ei tarvita. Olisi silti aika outoa, jos Tampereen upouudessa ratikassa olisi rahastaja.


En ole koskaan matkustanut rahastajallisessa kulkuvälineessä, niin miten sellainen käytännössä toimii/toimisi nykyaikaisessa ratikassa? Vaatisiko käytännössä, että ihmiset käyttävät yhtä ovea koko pitkästä ratikasta? Siis jos oletetaan, että rahastaja korvaisi lipuntarkastajat, jolloin varmaankin oletetaan myös kaikkien näyttävän lippunsa hänelle. Vai olisiko pitkissä ratikoissa useampi kuin yksi rahastaja? Yhden oven käyttö ei kuulosta tämän kokoluokan kulkuvälineessä tehokkaalta, eikä kyllä varmaan juuri nopeuta liikennettä kuljettajarahastukseen verrattuna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:10 ----------




> Jos alat kirjoittaa aivan eri aiheesta - kuten tässä tapauksessa HSL-alueen asioista - niin kirjoita siitä sopivaan viestiketjuun tai jos sellaista ei löydy, niin perusta uusi viestiketju sopivalle foorumille. Tekstisi ei mitenkään liittynyt tämän viestiketjun aiheeseen.


Ymmärtääkseni Helsinkiin on viitattu ketjussa moneen kertaan siksi, että on verrattu järjestelmiä ja pohdittu, mikä olisi järkevä ja toimiva tapa myydä lippuja. Tätä kautta tämä kaiketi koski myös Tamperetta, kun on pohdittu Tampereen järjestelmän ongelmia ja ratkaisuja/toiveita sen kehittämiseksi.

----------


## Bussimies

> Jos alat kirjoittaa aivan eri aiheesta - kuten tässä tapauksessa HSL-alueen asioista - niin kirjoita siitä sopivaan viestiketjuun tai jos sellaista ei löydy, niin perusta uusi viestiketju sopivalle foorumille. Tekstisi ei mitenkään liittynyt tämän viestiketjun aiheeseen.





> Ymmärtääkseni Helsinkiin on viitattu ketjussa moneen kertaan siksi, että on verrattu järjestelmiä ja pohdittu, mikä olisi järkevä ja toimiva tapa myydä lippuja. Tätä kautta tämä kaiketi koski myös Tamperetta, kun on pohdittu Tampereen järjestelmän ongelmia ja ratkaisuja/toiveita sen kehittämiseksi.


Ylläoleviin kommentteihin viitaten, tässä ketjussa on varsin laajasti keskusteltu eri kaupunkien tariffijärjestelmistä ja niiden eroista, kuljettajarahastuksesta ja siitä luopumisesta, lähimaksusta sekä käteisen käytöstä maksuvälineenä joukkoliikenteessä. Keskustelussa on mainittu kokemuksia mm. Venäjältä, Madridista, Amsterdamista, Riiasta, Sipoosta ja HSL-alueelta. Minunkin mielestäni on ihan validia tuoda keskusteluun näitä näkökulmia, olivatpa ne sitten HSL-alueelta tai muista kaupungeista. 

Tampereen kannalta kiinnostava vertailukohta on etenkin Turku, jossa kuljettajarahastuksesta on näemmä niin ikään luovuttu. Turku otti lähimaksun käyttöön jo ennen Tampereen seutua, mutta mitenköhän siellä on hoidettu satunnaisen käteisellä lippunsa maksavan matkustajan lipunostomahdollisuuksista? Tästä olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla kokemuksia.

----------


## kuukanko

Muiden kaupunkien kokemuksien vertaaminen on tietysti hyvää keskustelua. Sitten taas jos vie keskustelun niiden muiden kaupunkien asioista puhumiseen ilman yhteyttä Tampereen seutuun, kuten Salomaa viittaamassani viestissä teki, on se syytä tehdä sopivammassa ketjussa.




> En ole koskaan matkustanut rahastajallisessa kulkuvälineessä, niin miten sellainen käytännössä toimii/toimisi nykyaikaisessa ratikassa?


Tukholman seudulta löytyi esimerkki sellaisesta. Tvärbanalla oli rahastajat (tai konduktöörit, miten heitä haluaakaan kutsua) vuoteen 2016 asti. Vaunuun sai nousta kaikista ovista ja rahastaja kiersi vaunun sisällä tarkastamassa kaikkien liput. Spårväg Cityllä  rahastajat taitaa olla edelleen. En ole ihan perillä nykyhetken tilanteesta, koska ainakin välillä rahastajat poistuivat koronaan liittyvistä työturvallisuussyistä.

----------


## Hape

Olen asiasta jälleen 339-DF:n kanssa samaa mieltä. Ollessani vieraalla paikkakunnalla turistina haluan ostaa joukkoliikenteen matkalipun helposti. Parasta olisi jos kuljettaja myisi lippuja. Kun tiedän etukäteen että matkustan paljon, ostan tietysti matkailijalipun, mielellään Rautatieaseman kioskista tai hotellista. En pidä kännykkäsovellusta mitenkään helppona tapana, päinvastoin hankalana. Mitenkä kännykkälippu ostetaan kun älykännykkä on jätetty tarkoituksella kotiin ja mukana on perinteinen kännykkä?

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos alat kirjoittaa aivan eri aiheesta - kuten tässä tapauksessa HSL-alueen asioista - niin kirjoita siitä sopivaan viestiketjuun tai jos sellaista ei löydy, niin perusta uusi viestiketju sopivalle foorumille. Tekstisi ei mitenkään liittynyt tämän viestiketjun aiheeseen.


Liityin foorumille 2007, enkä hallitse sen logiikkaa vieläkään. Kun viestien otsikkoina oli "Tampereen pikaratikkahanke", käsitin silloin selvästi että nyt kirjoitetaan Tampereen asioista. Sitten viestien nimeksi tuli kesken kaiken "lipunmyynnin ja tariffijärjestelmän muutokset 2021". Tässä vaiheessa käsitin että keskustelu on siirretty toiseen viestiketjuun, joka käsittelee koko maata. Siihen perustui sen HSL-lipunmyyntipisteiden erittely. Jos olisin tiennyt että olemme edelleen Tampere-rajauksessa, en olisi sitä kirjoittanut.

Nyt havaitsen että ylälaidassa kulkee tieto, että tämä viesti kuuluu kokonaisuuteen "Tampereen paikallisliikenteeseen", mikä taas kuuluu suurempaan kokonaisuuteen "Bussit". "Bussien" kanssa rinnasteinen kokonaisuus on "Raideliikenne". Kuitenkin tässä järjestelmässä Tampereen raitiovaunuista puhutaan "Bussien" alla.
Mutta hyvä kun huomautat selkeästi, yritän ryhdistäytyä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:18 ----------




> En ole koskaan matkustanut rahastajallisessa kulkuvälineessä, niin miten sellainen käytännössä toimii/toimisi nykyaikaisessa ratikassa? Vaatisiko käytännössä, että ihmiset käyttävät yhtä ovea koko pitkästä ratikasta? Siis jos oletetaan, että rahastaja korvaisi lipuntarkastajat, jolloin varmaankin oletetaan myös kaikkien näyttävän lippunsa hänelle. Vai olisiko pitkissä ratikoissa useampi kuin yksi rahastaja? Yhden oven käyttö ei kuulosta tämän kokoluokan kulkuvälineessä tehokkaalta, eikä kyllä varmaan juuri nopeuta liikennettä kuljettajarahastukseen verrattuna.


Silloin kun rahastajia vielä oli raitiovaunuissa, niin takaovesta tultiin sisään ja keski- sekä etuovesta mentiin ulos. Siltä osin toimimaton ajatus jo uudemmissa vaunuissa, jokeri-vaunuista puhumattakaan.  Jossain vaiheessa raitiovaunuissa esiintyi aika paljon häiriöitä ja silloin päässäni tuli mieleen vanhat ajat kun aitiossa istuva rahastaja valvoi vaunun takapäätä. Vaunuissa oli paljon rauhallisempaa. 

Siten pohdinnassani kävi ajatus että vaunuisssa oli toinen henkilö myymässä tarvittaessa lippuja, opastamassa matkustajia ja toisaalta luotaisiin kesätyöpaikkoja. Olisi siis tehty peruslinjaus että raitiovaunu on turvallinen ja viihtyisä paikka matkustaa hyvän palvelun kera. Se olisi kokonaan vaatinut uudenlaista ajattelua, mutta en nyt itsekään usko että sitä tarvitsee enemmän pohtia. Lähimaksulla voidaan nyt maksaa Tampereella, kohta Helsingissä. Siten keskustelu painottuu ehkä siihen kenellä on pankkikortti ja kenellä ei. Nykyään pankin on myönnettävä pankkikortti myös maksuhäiriöiselle. 

En kyllä mitenkään usko että Helsingissä ja Tampereella palattaisiin järjestelmään, jossa kuljettaja myisi lippuja käteisellä. Sanotaan, että kelloa ei voi kääntää taaksepäin (mutta EU:ssa voi tehdä sitäkin).







> Ymmärtääkseni Helsinkiin on viitattu ketjussa moneen kertaan siksi, että on verrattu järjestelmiä ja pohdittu, mikä olisi järkevä ja toimiva tapa myydä lippuja. Tätä kautta tämä kaiketi koski myös Tamperetta, kun on pohdittu Tampereen järjestelmän ongelmia ja ratkaisuja/toiveita sen kehittämiseksi.


Foorumilla on viestiketjuissa raameja, jotka taas ovat suurempien raamien alla. Siksi käsitinkin ketjun otsikoiden muuttuessa että on siirrytty puhumaan koko maan lippujärjestelmistä. Tunnustin moderaattorille, että en aina pysy kärryillä.

----------


## nickr

> Riippuu aivan kuljettajasta millaisella matikkapäällä varustettu. Itselläni oli täällä HSL alueella suunnattomasti hankaluuksia noiden lippujen myynnin kanssa. Asiakas löi tiskiin 20 euroa ja lippu maksoi jotakuinkin 3 euroa ja jotain senttiä. Kuinkas paljon annankaan takaisin? Siinä laskin useamman kerran sormilla ja tähän saattoi minuutteja upota. Omalla kohdallani suorastaan helpotti kun ei enää tarvinnut lippuja myydä. Monesti annoin liikaa tai asiakas joutui huomauttamaan että sai liian vähän vaihtorahaa


Itse olin luullut, että tuollaista voisi sattua enemmänkin kuljettajan ensimmäisten työviikkojen aikana. Sitten kun on kymmeniä, satoja ja jopa tuhansia kertoja myynyt sitä kertalippua, niin luulisi että siinä vaiheessa alkaa jo pikku hiljaa muistamaan ulkoa, paljonko vaihtorahaa pitää milloinkin antaa, matikkapäästä riippumatta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nämä halusin vain oikaista, ettei kenellekään foorumin seuraajalle jää väärää käsitystä.
> 
> Mainittakoon samassa yhteydessä, että ennakkokertalippujen myyntipisteitä ovat R-kioskien lisäksi myös linja-autoaseman Matkahuolto, Sokos ja Stockmann, kaikki Tampereen Prismat, Turtolan Citymarket, Pispalan ja Kämmenniemen Salet sekä Orimuskioski.


Mutta tämähän on loistava uutinen: voin minäkin unohtaa Tampereen matkakortin jo jonnekin laatikkoon. Ja kiitos korjauksesta!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:00 ----------




> En ole koskaan matkustanut rahastajallisessa kulkuvälineessä, niin miten sellainen käytännössä toimii/toimisi nykyaikaisessa ratikassa? Vaatisiko käytännössä, että ihmiset käyttävät yhtä ovea koko pitkästä ratikasta? Siis jos oletetaan, että rahastaja korvaisi lipuntarkastajat, jolloin varmaankin oletetaan myös kaikkien näyttävän lippunsa hänelle. Vai olisiko pitkissä ratikoissa useampi kuin yksi rahastaja? Yhden oven käyttö ei kuulosta tämän kokoluokan kulkuvälineessä tehokkaalta, eikä kyllä varmaan juuri nopeuta liikennettä kuljettajarahastukseen verrattuna.


Perinteisesti on toimittu niin, että matkustajat nousevat suoraan takasillalle kyytiin, vaunu pääsee liikkeelle ja rahastaja sitten rahastaa/tarkistaa matkustajat, jotka siirtyvät takasillalta rahastajan työpisteen ohi varsinaisen matkustamoon. Nopeushyöty tulee siis siitä, että liikkeelle päästään, vaikka rahastus olisi kesken. Vanhoissa nivelvaunuissa järjestely näkyykin hyvin ja tässä selitys isoon takasiltaan ilman penkkejä. Nivelraitiovaunussa myös etuovesta sai tulla sisälle, jos oli kausilippu tai vastaava, jonka kuljettaja tarkisti. Kuljettaja ei kuitenkaan myynyt lippuja. Ja vielä perinteisemmissä raitiovaunujunissa oli joka vaunussa rahastaja erikseen, siis joka toisesta tai joka kolmannesta ovesta pääsi sisälle ja jokaista tällaista ovea kohden oli rahastaja. Kyllä se noin menee tehokkaasti, mutta todella työvoimaintensiivistä tietenkin.

----------


## EVhki

> Itse olin luullut, että tuollaista voisi sattua enemmänkin kuljettajan ensimmäisten työviikkojen aikana. Sitten kun on kymmeniä, satoja ja jopa tuhansia kertoja myynyt sitä kertalippua, niin luulisi että siinä vaiheessa alkaa jo pikku hiljaa muistamaan ulkoa, paljonko vaihtorahaa pitää milloinkin antaa, matikkapäästä riippumatta.


Niinhän sitä voisi itsekin luulla, mutta olen kuullut useaan kertaan siitä, että on ihmisiä, joille numerot ja laskeminen on erittäin hankalaa. Ehkä vähän lukihäiriötä vastaava juttu numeroilla. Eli ihmisten laskutaidoissa voi olla suurtakin vaihtelua. _Enkä siis tarkoita kommentoida juuri tätä tapausta, vaan esittää erilaisia hetkelliseen laskukykyyn vaikuttavia tekijöitä._ Voisin kuvitella, että joillekin myös lipunmyynti voi tuntua aika paineiselta tilanteelta, jos pitäisi saada se hoidettua nopeasti ja samalla laskettua oikein. Varsinkin jos ollaan myöhässä ja edellinen lippu meni syystä tai toisesta pieleen. Ja matikkaa yliopistotasolla opiskelleena voi myös todeta, että kyllä niitä yksinkertaisia virheitä sielläkin tehdään. Vireystilakin voi tuoda asiaan oman mausteensa, vaikka kuljettajalla toki olisi hyvä olla ihan hyvä vireystila.

----------


## jltku

> Tampereen kannalta kiinnostava vertailukohta on etenkin Turku, jossa kuljettajarahastuksesta on näemmä niin ikään luovuttu. Turku otti lähimaksun käyttöön jo ennen Tampereen seutua, mutta mitenköhän siellä on hoidettu satunnaisen käteisellä lippunsa maksavan matkustajan lipunostomahdollisuuksista? Tästä olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla kokemuksia.


Turun seudun Fölissä kuljettajarahastuksesta on luovuttu toistaiseksi pahentuneen koronatilanteen tähden. Päätöstä kuljettajarahastuksesta ja käteisen käytöstä luopumisesta ei Turussa ole tehty. Toisin joukkoliikennepalvelujohtaja on hiljattain Turun Sanomien haastattelussa todennut, että voi olla mahdollista Turussakin luopua käteisen käytöstä busseissa. Tuossa haastattelussa hän sanoi, että aiemmin olisi ollut täysin varma käteisen palautumisesta käyttöön. Föli ohjeistaa asiakkaita seuraavasti: Bussimatkan maksu onnistuu lähimaksulla (pankki- tai luottokortti, mobiililaite), matkakortilla tai mobiililipulla, jonka voi ostaa Föli-sovelluksesta. Lisäksi kertalippuja ja vuorokausilippuja on saatavilla Föli-alueen R-kioskeista sekä Fölin lippuautomaateista, joita on mm. Hansakorttelissa ja ICT-Cityssä Kupittaalla.

----------


## 8.6

> Perinteisesti on toimittu niin, että matkustajat nousevat suoraan takasillalle kyytiin, vaunu pääsee liikkeelle ja rahastaja sitten rahastaa/tarkistaa matkustajat, jotka siirtyvät takasillalta rahastajan työpisteen ohi varsinaisen matkustamoon. Nopeushyöty tulee siis siitä, että liikkeelle päästään, vaikka rahastus olisi kesken. Vanhoissa nivelvaunuissa järjestely näkyykin hyvin ja tässä selitys isoon takasiltaan ilman penkkejä. Nivelraitiovaunussa myös etuovesta sai tulla sisälle, jos oli kausilippu tai vastaava, jonka kuljettaja tarkisti. Kuljettaja ei kuitenkaan myynyt lippuja. Ja vielä perinteisemmissä raitiovaunujunissa oli joka vaunussa rahastaja erikseen, siis joka toisesta tai joka kolmannesta ovesta pääsi sisälle ja jokaista tällaista ovea kohden oli rahastaja. Kyllä se noin menee tehokkaasti, mutta todella työvoimaintensiivistä tietenkin.


Latvian Väinänlinnassa on edelleen rahastajat sekä busseissa että raitiovaunuissa. Kyytiin saa kuitenkin nousta kaikista ovista ja rahastaja kiertää vaunussa/bussissa. Hänelle näytetään pahvinen kausilippu tai ostetaan kertalippu käteisellä, sillä Väinänlinnassa ei ole minkäänlaista sähköistä lippujärjestelmää. Rahastajalle on varattu myös oma istuin, mutta rahastajanaitiota ei ole. Tukholmassa oli myös samantapaisia rahastajia ainakin Nockebybananilla ja Tvärbananilla (ilmeisesti vuoteen 2016). Ruotsissa työvoima on niin paljon kalliimpaa kuin Latviassa, että se oli erikoista mielestäni. Suomeen tuskin on rahastajia tulossa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Itse olin luullut, että tuollaista voisi sattua enemmänkin kuljettajan ensimmäisten työviikkojen aikana. Sitten kun on kymmeniä, satoja ja jopa tuhansia kertoja myynyt sitä kertalippua, niin luulisi että siinä vaiheessa alkaa jo pikku hiljaa muistamaan ulkoa, paljonko vaihtorahaa pitää milloinkin antaa, matikkapäästä riippumatta.


Näinhän se suurimmalla osalla varmaan on mutta itse olen aina ollut huono koulussa. Liekö lievä lukihäiriö ja oppimisvaikeudet tähän syynä ettei mennyt 2 vuodenkaan jälkeen turistilinjoilla (14, 17, 24) lipunmyynti nappiin. Työkalut pysyy sensijaan käsissä ja ajaminen sujuu, kunhan saa tehdä käsin. Enpä kehdannut tuon seisottamisen jälkeen enää pyytää asiakasta takaisin jos annoin vähäsen liikaa, maksoin sen virheen sitten omistani

----------


## Minä vain

Tukholmassa on vielä raitiovaunukonduktööri linjan 7 lisäksi Lidingöbananilla. https://sl.se/reseplanering/att-resa.../lidingobanan/ Siellä konduktööri ei myy lippuja ja tarkastaa kaikkien liput eli toiminta on samantapaista kuin VR:n lähijunien konduktööreillä. Konduktööri aktivoi kuitenkin arvoliput ja lepäävät kausiliput sen sijaan että kalustoon olisi asennettu matkakortinlukijat.

Tykkäisin itse raitiovaunuissa eniten Tukholman linjan 7 mallista, eli matkustajat voivat mennä istumaan suoraan omalle paikalle, konduktööri kiertää katsomassa kaikkien liput ja myy lipun käteisellä tai kortilla niille, joilla ei sellaista ole. 

Jos konduktööriin ei ole varaa, toisiksi paras vaihtoehto on lipunmyyntiautomaatti jokaisessa vaunussa. Jokaisella pysäkillä tai vaunussa pitäisi olla mahdollisuus ostaa lippu, ja jos automaatti on vaunussa, mahdollinen automaatin toimimattomuus vapauttaa tarkastusmaksusta toisin kuin silloin, jos jokaisella pysäkillä on automaatti. Pysäkillä oleva toimimaton automaatti taas asettaa matkustajan hankalaan asemaan. Riian raitioliikenteessä on käytössä tämä malli.

----------


## pehkonen

> Näinhän se suurimmalla osalla varmaan on mutta itse olen aina ollut huono koulussa. Liekö lievä lukihäiriö ja oppimisvaikeudet tähän syynä ettei mennyt 2 vuodenkaan jälkeen turistilinjoilla (14, 17, 24) lipunmyynti nappiin. Työkalut pysyy sensijaan käsissä ja ajaminen sujuu, kunhan saa tehdä käsin. Enpä kehdannut tuon seisottamisen jälkeen enää pyytää asiakasta takaisin jos annoin vähäsen liikaa, maksoin sen virheen sitten omistani


Tuota rahasta takaisinantamista tuli aikoinaan harjoiteltua. Esimerkiksi hinta on 3,72 mk ja maksetaan 20 markan setelillä (se Väinö Linnan kuvallinen), niin mitä annetaan takaisin? 

Joo ei tarvitse päässälaskua tai laskinta/kassakonetta, kun toimii seuraavasti:

1. 8 penniä -> 3,80 mk
2. 20 senttiä -> 4 mk
3. 1 mk -> 5 mk
4. 5 mk -> 10 mk
5. 10 markan seteli -> 20 mk

Siis takaisin 16,28 mk.

----------


## vaajy

> *Noin yleisesti ottaen minä edellytän, että sen lipun saa satunnaista matkaa varten ilman minkäänlaista etukäteissuunnittelua ja vaivaa aina silloin, kun liikenne kulkee.* Se, että jossain kolmen kilometrin päässä on kioski, joka suljettiin viisi tuntia sitten, ei lohduta. Eikä sekään, että älypuhelimeen voi ladata jonkun nettiyhteyttä edellyttävän apin, joka vaatii sekä luottokorttia että verkkopankkitunnuksia ja avainlukuja parin euron kertalippua varten.


Juuri tämä.

En myöskään ala tunkea puhelin täyteen maksusovelluksia ym. Kävin hesassa, niin latasin aina yhtä kertaa varten sen maksusovelluksen, ja varsinkin jos on datarajoitettu puheliittymä (hei sellaisiakin vielä on), niin tuo 40 Mt sovelluksien lataus syö sitä melko turhaan. Kaiken lisäksi jos netti on kohteessa huono, lippua ei saa välttämättä avattua. Sen lisäksi kaikilla ei ole nettiä luurissa, esim. itse en sitä tarvitse ja harkitsen koko netistä luopumista puhelimessa. Näin maksaisin jatkossa vain puheesta ja viesteistä määrän mukaan. En minä silloin kyseisellä Prepaid-kortilla 69 sentin datamaksua maksa että voin ostaa vielä 2,70 euron hintaisen mobiililipun. Ja tunnetusti TSJ/HSJ:n autoissa tai muissakaan ei sitä Wifiä ole.

Eli mobiililipun tilaus voi pahimmillaan maksaa esim. 0.99 euroa enemmän, jos käyttää liittymää ilman nettiä ja tuolloin päivämaksu aktivoituu.

Ja juuri näitä ihmisiä se kuljettajatyö palvelisi.

Itse käytän bussia niin harvoin, että on se ja sama maksaisiko 2,70 vai 3,50 suoraan bussista kun ei moiset vaikuta talouteeni esim. Helsingin matkalla, mutta helpottaisivat matkan tekoa huomattavasti!

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuota rahasta takaisinantamista tuli aikoinaan harjoiteltua. Esimerkiksi hinta on 3,72 mk ja maksetaan 20 markan setelillä (se Väinö Linnan kuvallinen), niin mitä annetaan takaisin? 
> 
> Joo ei tarvitse päässälaskua tai laskinta/kassakonetta, kun toimii seuraavasti:
> 
> 1. 8 penniä -> 3,80 mk
> 2. 20 senttiä -> 4 mk
> 3. 1 mk -> 5 mk
> 4. 5 mk -> 10 mk
> 5. 10 markan seteli -> 20 mk
> ...


Ensimmäinen työpaikkani oli 60-luvulla bensa-asemalla,eikä silloin eikä paljon myöhemminkään mekaaninen Anker-kassakone tulostanut kuittiin palautusrahan summaa (nykyään ainakin kaupoissa aina). Kun räpelsin kassalla niin asemanhoitaja piti oppitunnin; näin annat rahasta takaisin:  

1. *8 penniä* -    _kolmeen kahdeksaankymmeneen_
2. *20 penniä* -  _neljään markkaan_ 
3. *1mk* -           _viiteen markkaan_
4. *5mk* -          _kymmeneen markkaan_ 
5. *10mk* -        _ja kahteenkymmeneen_ 

Aina kun asiakkaalle annettiin kyseinen raha(lihavoitu vasemmalla), sanottiin samalla nuo kursiivilla painetut sanat .
Tuossakin lasketaan päässä, mutta aina yksi yhteenlasku kerrallaan. Aiemmin hyvin yleinen tapa, en tiedä näkeekö nykyään missään. Palautusrahojen kokonaisummaa tuossa menetelmässä ei tarvitse edes tietää, kunhan muistaa asiakkaan antaman rahan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:59 ----------




> *Noin yleisesti ottaen minä edellytän, että sen lipun saa satunnaista matkaa varten ilman minkäänlaista etukäteissuunnittelua ja vaivaa aina silloin, kun liikenne kulkee.* Se, että jossain kolmen kilometrin päässä on kioski, joka suljettiin viisi tuntia sitten, ei lohduta. Eikä sekään, että älypuhelimeen voi ladata jonkun nettiyhteyttä edellyttävän apin, joka vaatii sekä luottokorttia että verkkopankkitunnuksia ja avainlukuja parin euron kertalippua varten.


Lähimaksua kokeillaan Helsingissä jo. Eli ainakin Tampereella, Helsingissä ja Turussa muutaman sekunnin vilautus lukijalaitteelle ja se on siinä. Mättääkös tässä joku ?

----------


## 8.6

> Tukholmassa on vielä raitiovaunukonduktööri linjan 7 lisäksi Lidingöbananilla. https://sl.se/reseplanering/att-resa.../lidingobanan/ Siellä konduktööri ei myy lippuja ja tarkastaa kaikkien liput eli toiminta on samantapaista kuin VR:n lähijunien konduktööreillä. Konduktööri aktivoi kuitenkin arvoliput ja lepäävät kausiliput sen sijaan että kalustoon olisi asennettu matkakortinlukijat.


Eli peräti kahdella Tukholman raitiolinjalla on edelleen rahastajat, mutta varmaan niistäkin luovutaan lähivuosina. Linjalla 7, jos myyvät lippuja, niistä on hyötyä matkustajille, mutta Lidingöbananilla taas ei. Lidingö on sitä paitsi Tukholman seudun parempia alueita, joten rahastajille ei ole juurikaan tarvetta pummien ja häiriökäyttäytymisen vuoksi. Tässä mielessä rahastajista olisi enemmän hyötyä esim. Tvärbananilla, jolla niistä luovuttiin.



> Lähimaksua kokeillaan Helsingissä jo. Eli ainakin Tampereella, Helsingissä ja Turussa muutaman sekunnin vilautus lukijalaitteelle ja se on siinä. Mättääkös tässä joku ?


Riippuu siitä, muuttuvatko ostetut liput itsestään vuorokausilipuksi vai ei. Turussa lähimaksulla maksettaessa kertaliput muuttuvat ensin yhden vuorokauden lipuksi ja myöhemmin seitsemän vuorokauden lipuksi. Se tulee siis melko kalliiksi kaupungissa esim. kolme päivää viettäville matkailijoille.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli peräti kahdella Tukholman raitiolinjalla on edelleen rahastajat, mutta varmaan niistäkin luovutaan lähivuosina. Linjalla 7, jos myyvät lippuja, niistä on hyötyä matkustajille, mutta Lidingöbananilla taas ei. Lidingö on sitä paitsi Tukholman seudun parempia alueita, joten rahastajille ei ole juurikaan tarvetta pummien ja häiriökäyttäytymisen vuoksi. Tässä mielessä rahastajista olisi enemmän hyötyä esim. Tvärbananilla, jolla niistä luovuttiin.


Väläytin ajatusta rahastajista perustuen siihen että vaunu olisi laadukas paikka, jossa viimeinen tekniikka,turvallisuus ja viihtyisyys sekä asiakaspalvelu olisi huipussaan. Ehkä ei tällä hetkellä realismia Helsingissä, mutta ehkä joskus myöhemmin.




> Riippuu siitä, muuttuvatko ostetut liput itsestään vuorokausilipuksi vai ei. Turussa lähimaksulla maksettaessa kertaliput muuttuvat ensin yhden vuorokauden lipuksi ja myöhemmin seitsemän vuorokauden lipuksi. Se tulee siis melko kalliiksi kaupungissa esim. kolme päivää viettäville matkailijoille.


Oletkohan käsittänyt järjestelmän oikein ? Tässä vaiheessa en tiedä Turun systeemiä. Niin muuttuu Tallinnassakin, mutta juuri se tekee matkat halvemmaksi. Kun olet matkustanut kolmannen kerran, sen jälkeen hinta ei enää nouse. Eli päivittäinen maksimi on 4,50. Erittäin kätevää satunnaiselle käyttäjälle , joka ei etukäteen tiedä, kuinka monta joukkoliikennematkaa joutuu päivässä tekemään.

tallinnaan-fi-sivusto:

_Lähimaksulla, QR-lipulla tai matkakortilla maksettaessa tunnin kertalipun hinta on 1,5 . Mikäli teet vuorokauden aikana useita matkoja, maksaa 24 tuntia voimassaoleva lippu puolestaan 4,5 . Lipunlukijalaitteet muuntavat useamman lähimaksulla maksetun matkan automaattisesti päivälipuksi, joten etukäteen ei tarvitse tietää, kumpi lippu olisi parempi vaihtoehto.
_

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:01 ----------

Eli selvitin asian: myös Turussa kolmannen matkan kohdalla päivän maksimiveloitus on 8 euroa. Kolmannen matkan jälkeen muut matkat tulevat sisältymään samaan hintaa, eli hinta on 8 vaikka tekisi päivän aikana 20 joukkoliikennematkaa.
Matkustajan ei tarvitse pohtia, mikä olisi hänelle edullisin lippu hankkia, järjestelmä hoitaa sen automaattisesti. Periaate sama kuin Tallinnassa.

https://www.foli.fi/fi/liput/l%C3%A4himaksu

----------


## Melamies

> Väläytin ajatusta rahastajista perustuen siihen että vaunu olisi laadukas paikka, jossa viimeinen tekniikka,turvallisuus ja viihtyisyys sekä asiakaspalvelu olisi huipussaan. Ehkä ei tällä hetkellä realismia Helsingissä, mutta ehkä joskus myöhemmin.


Tuskin tällaiseen ylellisyyteen on enää koskaan varaa. Avorahastus ja lippuautomaatit on toimiva ratkaisu. Lippuautomaatti voisi olla ratikassa tai bussissa keskiovien kohdalla ja maksukorttien lisäksi voisi maksaa kolikoilla. Uskon tämän olevan toimivin ratkaisu, koska kertalipulla matkustavia on pääsääntöisesti vähän ja pysäkeillä olevat lippuautomaatit vandalisoidaan kuitenkin. Toki esim rautatieasemilla ja muissa vilkkaissa liikenteen solmukohdissa voisi olla lippuautomaatteja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuskin tällaiseen ylellisyyteen on enää koskaan varaa. Avorahastus ja lippuautomaatit on toimiva ratkaisu.


Ymmärsit asian perusidean väärin, mutta kannastaa tutustua ketjuun kokonaisuudessaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Ymmärsit asian perusidean väärin, mutta kannastaa tutustua ketjuun kokonaisuudessaan.


Avaa toki perusideaasi lisää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Avaa toki perusideaasi lisää.


Se tuli esille tässä ketjussa. Viestissäni #71 väläytin sen perusideaa. Ajatuksesta käytettiin muitakin puheenvuoroja. Yhteiseen päätelmään tulimme nopeasti muidenkin kirjoittajien kanssa yhdessä.

Yritän noudattaa sitä foorumin hyvää periaatetta, että samaa asiaa ei toistettaisi turhaan monta kertaa.

----------


## Bussimies

> Turun seudun Fölissä kuljettajarahastuksesta on luovuttu toistaiseksi pahentuneen koronatilanteen tähden. Päätöstä kuljettajarahastuksesta ja käteisen käytöstä luopumisesta ei Turussa ole tehty. Toisin joukkoliikennepalvelujohtaja on hiljattain Turun Sanomien haastattelussa todennut, että voi olla mahdollista Turussakin luopua käteisen käytöstä busseissa. Tuossa haastattelussa hän sanoi, että aiemmin olisi ollut täysin varma käteisen palautumisesta käyttöön. Föli ohjeistaa asiakkaita seuraavasti: Bussimatkan maksu onnistuu lähimaksulla (pankki- tai luottokortti, mobiililaite), matkakortilla tai mobiililipulla, jonka voi ostaa Föli-sovelluksesta. Lisäksi kertalippuja ja vuorokausilippuja on saatavilla Föli-alueen R-kioskeista sekä Fölin lippuautomaateista, joita on mm. Hansakorttelissa ja ICT-Cityssä Kupittaalla.


Tämä oli itselleni uusi tieto. Siis että kyseessä onkin vain väliaikainen ratkaisu (joka nyt sitten ehkä kuitenkin muuttuu uudeksi käytännöksi). Toinen itselleni uusi asia oli Fölin lippuautomaatit. Niitä näyttää Fölin sivujen mukaan olevan 10 kappaletta, ja niiden sijainnit ovat melko keskeisiä ja osin turisteille suunnattuja, kuten satamaterminaalit, lentoasema, ja ydinkeskustan kolme automaattia. 

Tiedä sitten, onko tämä juuri näitä konkreettisia eroja, joita syntyy, kun Turun seudulla joukkoliikenteen subventioaste on 50% luokkaa ja Tampereen seudulla reilun 30% luokkaa. Ilmaisia nämä automaatit eivät varmasti ole, joten itse kulkuvälineisiin en sellaisia näe tulevan, mutta kyllähän tuollainen lippuautomaatti puolustaisi paikkaansa vilkkaimmilla solmupysäkeillä, kuten Keskustorilla, rautatieasemalla, linja-autoaseman edustalla, Ratinan kauppakeskuksessa, Hervantakeskuksessa tai vaikkapa Särkänniemen alueella. 

Elämme käteisen suhteen juuri melkoista murrosaikaa käteisen käytön vähentyessä jopa dramaattisesti vuosi vuodelta. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten asian suhteen käy. Nythän on jo koronan myötä tullut esiin lukuisia palveluita ja kauppoja, jotka eivät edes huoli käteistä maksuvälineenä ja ilmoittavat tämän etukäteen ovellaan. Pankkikortin lähimaksun tultua nyt laajamittaisesti uudeksi maksutavaksi joukkoliikenteessä kynnyskysymykseksi muodostuu mielestäni se, kuinka paljon on sellaisia ihmisiä, joilla ei ole pankkikorttia, älypuhelinta tai mahdollisuutta matkakortin hankkimiseen. Pienet lapset, osa turisteista, osa luottohäiriömerkintäisistä ja osa eläkeläisistä lienevät ilmeisimpiä ryhmiä.

----------


## Salomaa

Onkin oleellinen kysymys, onko matkustajia, joilla ei ole mitään näistä kolmesta. Mahdollisuutta hankkia yhtä näistä tai todellista estettä. Maksuhäiriömerkintäkään ei taida estää pankkikortin saamista. Mutta kaikilla pankkikortin omistavilla on kuitenkin mahdollisuus Turussa ja Tampereella ostaa joukkoliikennematka ilman erityistä vaivannäköä. 
Täysi-ikäisestä väestöstä pankkikortti lienee lähempänä 100 %lla kuin 90% lla.

----------


## hylje

Mutta kun minä Tampereelle mennessä jätän luottokortin ja älypuhelimen tarkoituksella kotiin että voisin valittaa Tampereen huonosta joukkoliikenteen lipunmyynnistä. Kyllähän noi kaikki löytyy mutta periaatteet on periaatteita.

----------


## Salomaa

Jättihän meidän pääministerikin tärkeän puhelimen kotiin, jotta se ei baarissa häviäisi.

----------


## Melamies

> Täysi-ikäisestä väestöstä pankkikortti lienee lähempänä 100 %lla kuin 90% lla.


Sulla on varmaan lähde tai tutkimustulos tähän?

----------


## Salomaa

> Sulla on varmaan lähde tai tutkimustulos tähän?


Lueppas viestini tarkkaan, mitä siinä lukee. Siinä ilmaistaan asia selvästi suomenkielisillä sanoilla. Laitoin myös YV:n täydentämään. Toivon että luet YV:t ja tekisit ainakin sen että ilmoittaisit että olet lukenut ne. Se riittäisi tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta kun minä Tampereelle mennessä jätän luottokortin ja älypuhelimen tarkoituksella kotiin että voisin valittaa Tampereen huonosta joukkoliikenteen lipunmyynnistä. Kyllähän noi kaikki löytyy mutta periaatteet on periaatteita.


Mutta kun nämäkään eivät vielä riitä. Siinä mä Hämeenkadulla ratikoiden ajellessa ohitse ryhdyin ensin lataamaan appia, sitten kun se oli ladattu, syöttämään sinne luottokortista kaikkia mahdollisia tietoja. Mutta sekään ei riittänyt. Olisi pitänyt vielä verkkopankkitunnukset ja avainluvut olla mukana. Siinä vaiheessa meni maltti. Niitä kun en ihan oikeasti kanna mukanani, enkä aio kantaa jatkossakaan.

Jos turisti tulee Euroopan ulkopuolelta, hänellä todennäköisesti ei ole tosiasiallista mahdollisuutta käyttää nettiä kadulla, eli roaming tulisi todella kalliiksi. Voihan hänelle tietysti ehdottaa jotain paikallista SIM-korttia, jos haluaa olla oikein inhottava. Rajansa silti kaikella.

Pidän Tampereen ratikasta kovasti, mutta sen kyytiin nouseminen, ainakin jos haluaa välttää tarkastusmaksun, on kyllä tehty tosi hankalaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Käyn jossain vaiheessa katsomassa sitä Tampereen uutta raitovaunua. Minä olen Tampereella satunnainen matkailija. Näin minulle onpikkuhiljaa valjennut että vaunussa käy pankkikortin lähimaksu. Jos se toimii, niin silloinhan minä voin kertoa täällä että Tampereen raitiovaunuun lipunosto on helppoa.

Ulkomaiseen kaupunkiin mennessä selvitän ennen lähtöä kyseisen kaupungin matkailunähtävyydet sekä kaupungin joukkoliikenteen käytön periaatteet.  Esim Googlaamalla pääsee hyvin alkuun. Jos kerran saa matkan tilattua ulkomaille sekä edelleen itsensä koneeseen ja hotelliin, niin ohessa heittämällä selvittää, missä kohtaa kentän jo hotellin välillä on joukkoliikenteen lipunmyyntipiste(yleensä jo kentällä).

Mutta asiat voi tehdä vaikeaksi.

----------


## EVhki

> Tuskin tällaiseen ylellisyyteen on enää koskaan varaa. Avorahastus ja lippuautomaatit on toimiva ratkaisu. Lippuautomaatti voisi olla ratikassa tai bussissa keskiovien kohdalla ja maksukorttien lisäksi voisi maksaa kolikoilla. Uskon tämän olevan toimivin ratkaisu, koska kertalipulla matkustavia on pääsääntöisesti vähän ja pysäkeillä olevat lippuautomaatit vandalisoidaan kuitenkin. Toki esim rautatieasemilla ja muissa vilkkaissa liikenteen solmukohdissa voisi olla lippuautomaatteja.





> Elämme käteisen suhteen juuri melkoista murrosaikaa käteisen käytön vähentyessä jopa dramaattisesti vuosi vuodelta. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten asian suhteen käy. Nythän on jo koronan myötä tullut esiin lukuisia palveluita ja kauppoja, jotka eivät edes huoli käteistä maksuvälineenä ja ilmoittavat tämän etukäteen ovellaan. Pankkikortin lähimaksun tultua nyt laajamittaisesti uudeksi maksutavaksi joukkoliikenteessä kynnyskysymykseksi muodostuu mielestäni se, kuinka paljon on sellaisia ihmisiä, joilla ei ole pankkikorttia, älypuhelinta tai mahdollisuutta matkakortin hankkimiseen. Pienet lapset, osa turisteista, osa luottohäiriömerkintäisistä ja osa eläkeläisistä lienevät ilmeisimpiä ryhmiä.


Miten joukkoliikennevälineiden kyydissä olevat lippuautomaatit muuten on muualla toteutettu? Kun tulee heti mieleen, miten ne toimisivat edellä mainituille eläkeläisille tai muille, joille seisominen liikkuvassa bussissa voi olla haastavaa. Luultavasti omatoiminen lipunosto käteisellä saattaisi olla hitaampaa kuin kuljettajalta ostaminen eikä bussi välttämättä näin odottaisi ostotapahtumien loppua ennen lähtöä. Varsinkaan kun näin menetettäisiin kuljettajamyynnin poistumisen hyöty vähintään osittain.




> Mutta kun nämäkään eivät vielä riitä. Siinä mä Hämeenkadulla ratikoiden ajellessa ohitse ryhdyin ensin lataamaan appia, sitten kun se oli ladattu, syöttämään sinne luottokortista kaikkia mahdollisia tietoja. Mutta sekään ei riittänyt. Olisi pitänyt vielä verkkopankkitunnukset ja avainluvut olla mukana. Siinä vaiheessa meni maltti. Niitä kun en ihan oikeasti kanna mukanani, enkä aio kantaa jatkossakaan.
> 
> Jos turisti tulee Euroopan ulkopuolelta, hänellä todennäköisesti ei ole tosiasiallista mahdollisuutta käyttää nettiä kadulla, eli roaming tulisi todella kalliiksi. Voihan hänelle tietysti ehdottaa jotain paikallista SIM-korttia, jos haluaa olla oikein inhottava. Rajansa silti kaikella.
> 
> Pidän Tampereen ratikasta kovasti, mutta sen kyytiin nouseminen, ainakin jos haluaa välttää tarkastusmaksun, on kyllä tehty tosi hankalaksi.


Muista pankeista en tiedä, mutta ainakin S-pankilla kirjautumiseen riittää pelkkä puhelinsovellus eikä erillistä tunnuslukutaulukkoa tarvita (tai ehkä sen pankkisovelluksen käyttöönottoon toki). Ja muistaakseni HSL ainakin mahdollistaa lipun maksamisen puhelinlaskusta, vaikken ole sitä kyllä koskaan kokeillut. Tätäkö ei ole Tampereella mahdollistettu? Ja eikö monissa turistien läpikulkemissa solmukohdissa ole wifi-verkkoja? Kuten lentoasemilla, kauppakeskuksissa tai rautatieasemilla?

----------


## 339-DF

Olen kyllä jotenkin huolissani siitä, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla pidetään joukkoliikenteen käyttöön halukkaita niin vähäarvoisena väkenä, että on aivan kohtuullista pompottaa heitä ympäri kaupunkia etsimässä mahdollisuuksia hankkia asianmukainen matkalippu.

Kuvitelkaapa hetki, miten menestyisi ravintola, joka ei päästäisi ketään sisälle ilman ennakkoon varattua pöytää. Joka pitäisi varata vain ravintolan oman sovelluksen kautta. Vähintään 24 tuntia ennen ruokailua. Sovellus toimisi vain iPhonessa. Ja kirjastossa 2 km päässä on wifi. Joka toimii ehkä. Varauksen yhteydessä perittäisiin varausmaksu, jonka voisi suorittaa vain Amexilla.

Te olette siis ihan oikeasti, hyvät ystävät, sitä mieltä, että on täysin kohtuutonta olettaa, että joukkoliikenteen käytön pitäisi olla helppoa ja että kyytiin voisi päästä ennakoimattakin.

Ja edelleen oletatte, että Tampere on tässä oikealla tiellä, vaikka lipun hankkiminen siellä on kaikkein vaikeinta. En osaa sanoa, kuinka monessa kaupungissa olen joukkoliikennettä käyttänyt, mutta kyllä se kolminumeroinen luku on. Kaikki muut kaupungit ovat sitten vissiin väärässä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mutta kun nämäkään eivät vielä riitä. Siinä mä Hämeenkadulla ratikoiden ajellessa ohitse ryhdyin ensin lataamaan appia, sitten kun se oli ladattu, syöttämään sinne luottokortista kaikkia mahdollisia tietoja. Mutta sekään ei riittänyt. Olisi pitänyt vielä verkkopankkitunnukset ja avainluvut olla mukana. Siinä vaiheessa meni maltti. Niitä kun en ihan oikeasti kanna mukanani, enkä aio kantaa jatkossakaan.
> 
> Jos turisti tulee Euroopan ulkopuolelta, hänellä todennäköisesti ei ole tosiasiallista mahdollisuutta käyttää nettiä kadulla, eli roaming tulisi todella kalliiksi. Voihan hänelle tietysti ehdottaa jotain paikallista SIM-korttia, jos haluaa olla oikein inhottava. Rajansa silti kaikella.
> 
> Pidän Tampereen ratikasta kovasti, mutta sen kyytiin nouseminen, ainakin jos haluaa välttää tarkastusmaksun, on kyllä tehty tosi hankalaksi.


Yksittäisen matkan maksaminen älypuhelimella on tosiaan hankalaa suhteessa siihen, millainen ostos on kyseessä. Itselläni pitää noiden lisäksi vielä syöttää tekstiviestillä tullut koodi. Ja kaikilla ei ole myöskään pankkikorttia, eli mahdollisuus ostaa lippu käteisellä pitäisi olla. 

Ilmeisesti tilanne ei ole kuitenkaan niin huono kuin Helsingissä, jos pankkikortti kelpaa. Helsingissä pidän aivan hulluna sitä, että ainut tapa ostaa lippu on kolmen kilometrin päässä oleva R-kioski, jos ei satu omistamaan älypuhelinta samalla kun on verkkopankin tunnukset mukana. On edes vähän parempi, että pankkikortti käy.

----------


## EVhki

> Olen kyllä jotenkin huolissani siitä, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla pidetään joukkoliikenteen käyttöön halukkaita niin vähäarvoisena väkenä, että on aivan kohtuullista pompottaa heitä ympäri kaupunkia etsimässä mahdollisuuksia hankkia asianmukainen matkalippu.
> 
> Kuvitelkaapa hetki, miten menestyisi ravintola, joka ei päästäisi ketään sisälle ilman ennakkoon varattua pöytää. Joka pitäisi varata vain ravintolan oman sovelluksen kautta. Vähintään 24 tuntia ennen ruokailua. Sovellus toimisi vain iPhonessa. Ja kirjastossa 2 km päässä on wifi. Joka toimii ehkä. Varauksen yhteydessä perittäisiin varausmaksu, jonka voisi suorittaa vain Amexilla.
> 
> Te olette siis ihan oikeasti, hyvät ystävät, sitä mieltä, että on täysin kohtuutonta olettaa, että joukkoliikenteen käytön pitäisi olla helppoa ja että kyytiin voisi päästä ennakoimattakin.
> 
> Ja edelleen oletatte, että Tampere on tässä oikealla tiellä, vaikka lipun hankkiminen siellä on kaikkein vaikeinta. En osaa sanoa, kuinka monessa kaupungissa olen joukkoliikennettä käyttänyt, mutta kyllä se kolminumeroinen luku on. Kaikki muut kaupungit ovat sitten vissiin väärässä.


Kuljettajamyynnissä en hirveästi järkeä näe, mutta se on kyllä totta, että lippujen ostaminen Tampereella kuulostaa hieman turhan haastavalta joillekin ihmisille. Helposti ostettavat ennakkokertaliput, joiden voimassaoloaika on riittävän pitkä, ajavat kyllä minusta ennakoimattomat käyttötarpeet ihan riittävän hyvin. Tämä toki olettaen, että näitä lippuja oikeasti saa liikkeistä, joissa kaikki alueen ihmiset asioivat tai kulkevat vähintäänkin liikkeen vierestä/läheltä ja voivat näin ollen ostaa vaikka pari sellaista pahan päivän varalle. Tai vaikka 50, jos haluaa tai käyttää säännöllisemmin.

Tuohon ravintolakommenttiisi täytyy kyllä sanoa, että ilman viimeistä ehtoasi näkisin ravintolan voivan ainakin teoriassa menestyäkin. Erityisesti, jos se olisi Applen brändillä uskollisille faneille suunnattu erikoisravintola. Järkihän siitä olisi kaukana, mutta moni yllättäväkin asia voi teoriassa toimia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:42 ----------




> Yksittäisen matkan maksaminen älypuhelimella on tosiaan hankalaa suhteessa siihen, millainen ostos on kyseessä. Itselläni pitää noiden lisäksi vielä syöttää tekstiviestillä tullut koodi. Ja kaikilla ei ole myöskään pankkikorttia, eli mahdollisuus ostaa lippu käteisellä pitäisi olla. 
> 
> Ilmeisesti tilanne ei ole kuitenkaan niin huono kuin Helsingissä, jos pankkikortti kelpaa. Helsingissä pidän aivan hulluna sitä, että ainut tapa ostaa lippu on kolmen kilometrin päässä oleva R-kioski, jos ei satu omistamaan älypuhelinta samalla kun on verkkopankin tunnukset mukana. On edes vähän parempi, että pankkikortti käy.


Kyllä se pankkikortti tännekin on tulossa käyttöön, kunhan saavat uudet kortinlukijat asennettua (2022-2023 viimeisin näkemäni tieto). Tai no, Suomenlinnan lautalla ja Länsiterminaalissa vissiin onnistuu jo nytkin. Ja täällä moni ruokakauppakin käsittääkseni myy matkalippuja, ilmeisesti Tampereella näin ei ole?

----------


## Bussimies

> Ja muistaakseni HSL ainakin mahdollistaa lipun maksamisen puhelinlaskusta, vaikken ole sitä kyllä koskaan kokeillut. Tätäkö ei ole Tampereella mahdollistettu?


Myös Tampereella Nysse Mobiilissa on mahdollista maksaa puhelinlaskulla. Maksukorttia ei siis välttämättä tarvitse olla liitetty sovellukseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja edelleen oletatte, että Tampere on tässä oikealla tiellä, vaikka lipun hankkiminen siellä on kaikkein vaikeinta.


Musta ainakin kertalipun ostaminen Tampereella lähimaksulla on ollut yksinkertaista. Toki siinä täytyy tietää mille vyöhykkeille ostaa lipun ja hoksata, että lähimaksun lukija onkin erillinen eikä varsinaisessa matkakorttipäätteessä, mutta vastaava vyöhykejuttu pitää selvittää etukäteen monessa muussakin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä.

----------


## 8.6

> Eli selvitin asian: myös Turussa kolmannen matkan kohdalla päivän maksimiveloitus on 8 euroa. Kolmannen matkan jälkeen muut matkat tulevat sisältymään samaan hintaa, eli hinta on 8 vaikka tekisi päivän aikana 20 joukkoliikennematkaa.
> Matkustajan ei tarvitse pohtia, mikä olisi hänelle edullisin lippu hankkia, järjestelmä hoitaa sen automaattisesti. Periaate sama kuin Tallinnassa.
> 
> https://www.foli.fi/fi/liput/l%C3%A4himaksu


Edullisin lippu kolmen päivän matkalle olisi kolmen vuorokauden lippu, joka maksaa 14 euroa. Lähimaksulla hintaa kertyy 24 euroa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen kyllä jotenkin huolissani siitä, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla pidetään joukkoliikenteen käyttöön halukkaita niin vähäarvoisena väkenä, että on aivan kohtuullista pompottaa heitä ympäri kaupunkia etsimässä mahdollisuuksia hankkia asianmukainen matkalippu.
> 
> Kuvitelkaapa hetki, miten menestyisi ravintola, joka ei päästäisi ketään sisälle ilman ennakkoon varattua pöytää. Joka pitäisi varata vain ravintolan oman sovelluksen kautta. Vähintään 24 tuntia ennen ruokailua. Sovellus toimisi vain iPhonessa. Ja kirjastossa 2 km päässä on wifi. Joka toimii ehkä. Varauksen yhteydessä perittäisiin varausmaksu, jonka voisi suorittaa vain Amexilla.
> 
> Te olette siis ihan oikeasti, hyvät ystävät, sitä mieltä, että on täysin kohtuutonta olettaa, että joukkoliikenteen käytön pitäisi olla helppoa ja että kyytiin voisi päästä ennakoimattakin.
> 
> Ja edelleen oletatte, että Tampere on tässä oikealla tiellä, vaikka lipun hankkiminen siellä on kaikkein vaikeinta. En osaa sanoa, kuinka monessa kaupungissa olen joukkoliikennettä käyttänyt, mutta kyllä se kolminumeroinen luku on. Kaikki muut kaupungit ovat sitten vissiin väärässä.


Mikä tekee ongelmalliseksi sen pankkikortin lähimaksulla maksamisen ?

----------


## Precise

En nyt oikein onnistu näkemään tässä isoa ongelmaa. Viikonloppureissulle tuleva matkailija ottanee reiteistä ja lipuista ajoissa selvää, jolloin sovelluksen voi halutessaan viritellä hyvissä ajoin valmiiksi. Kokonaan toinen asia on, miten sovellusten käyttönotoista saataisiin alle minuutin mittainen suoritus. Ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa olen huomannut Apple Payn näppäryyden, sillä jos lippusovellus tukee sitä, hoituu maksu saman tien ilman tunnistautumisia ja luottokorttinumeroita. Suomessa lipunmyyntisovellukset on suunnattu selkeämmin kotimaiselle yleisölle.

QR-koodilliset liput laajentavat myyntikanavavalikoimaa huomattavasti. Itse on tullut maksettua matkalippu Tampereella muun muassa Onnibusin verkkokaupasta ostetulla lipulla ja Tapparan ottelulipulla.

Lähimaksu on taas loistava satunnaisen matkaajan tarpeisiin, ja tässä mielessä korvaa näistä suurimmalla osalla käteisen. Nysse julkaisi muutama päivä sitten tiedotteen, jonka perusteella sopii odottaa hintakattojen ja useamman henkilön maksun mahdollistavaa kehitystä tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## nickr

> Mikä tekee ongelmalliseksi sen pankkikortin lähimaksulla maksamisen ?


Se että kaikkien korteissa ei ole lähimaksuominaisuutta, joillakin ei ole pankkikorttia ollenkaan. 

Suurimmalla osalla alakoululaisista ei varmasti ole pankkikorttia ja heidän puhelimiinsa tuskin hoidetaan Nysse Mobiilia isän pankkitunnuksilla. Useasti matkustavilla on varmasti matkakortti, mutta harvemmin matkustaville koululaisille on helpompaa, jos vanhempi tarvittaessa antaa aamulla kolikon käteen. Yhden kaksieuroisen hukkaaminen on kuitenkin pienempi paha kuin matkakortin, jossa on arvoa ladattuna. 

Sitten on tietysti vanhuksia, jotka eivät edes tiedä mikä lähimaksu tai Nysse Mobiili on, tai heitä jotka eivät osaa sellaisia edes opetella käyttämään, vaikka haluaisivatkin. Kaikenikäisiä kertamaksun käyttäjiä näen päivittäin, nämä nyt oli vain esimerkkejä.

Olin muutama päivä sitten Valkeakoskella, siellä muutamassa pikkuliikkeessä sekä yllättäen jopa kaupunginkirjastossa ei muuta maksutapaa edes hyväksytty kuin käteistä. Sisäisen linjan bussissa ehkä noin 50% matkustajista maksoi käteisellä. Tämä vain pienenä lisähavaintona tähän, kun en viitsinyt sitä havaintoketjuunkaan laittaa.

Tässä ketjussa joidenkin on selvästi vaikeaa ajatella asiaa muulta kuin omalta kantilta. Kyllä itsekin varmaan käyttäisin lähimaksua, jos minulla ei olisi matkakorttia. Mutta vaikka itselle on niin helppoa se lähimaksun tai mobiilisovelluksen käyttö tai matkakortin hankkiminen, niin valitettavasti se ei kaikille ole sitä. Ei voi mitenkään tietää jokaisen käteisellä maksavan taustoja, ja sitä miksi he maksavat käteisellä. Tuskin he kuitenkaan huvin vuoksi maksavat kalliimpaa hintaa matkastaan, vaan sille on hyvä syy. Tämän takia olen sitä mieltä, että käteisen käyttö bussissa pitäisi olla edes jollain muotoa mahdollista jatkossakin, vaikka sitten niin, että hyväksytään vain tasaraha. Tuskinpa tällaista päätöstä enää tehdään, mutta toivoa saa. Huom. tämä on vain minun mielipide, ei tarvitse olla samaa mieltä.

----------


## EVhki

> Suurimmalla osalla alakoululaisista ei varmasti ole pankkikorttia ja heidän puhelimiinsa tuskin hoidetaan Nysse Mobiilia isän pankkitunnuksilla. Useasti matkustavilla on varmasti matkakortti, mutta harvemmin matkustaville koululaisille on helpompaa, jos vanhempi tarvittaessa antaa aamulla kolikon käteen. Yhden kaksieuroisen hukkaaminen on kuitenkin pienempi paha kuin matkakortin, jossa on arvoa ladattuna. 
> 
> Sitten on tietysti vanhuksia, jotka eivät edes tiedä mikä lähimaksu tai Nysse Mobiili on, tai heitä jotka eivät osaa sellaisia edes opetella käyttämään, vaikka haluaisivatkin. Kaikenikäisiä kertamaksun käyttäjiä näen päivittäin, nämä nyt oli vain esimerkkejä.


Juurihan tuolla aiemmissa viesteissä mainittiin, että lipun voi maksaa myös puhelinlaskusta ilman pankkitunnistautumista. Eikö tämä toimisi myös noilla lapsilla? Ja millä tapaa tuo lähimaksu siis on Tampereella toteutettu, jos sitä ei vanhus oppisi käyttämään? Ei kai se matkakortin käyttämistä vaikeampaa ainakaan ole?

----------


## Salomaa

Jos matkustaa pitkin maailmaa, niin vois olettaa että on yksi tai useampi kortti. Nyssen myyntipisteitä on yli 40 kpl.

----------


## nickr

> Juurihan tuolla aiemmissa viesteissä mainittiin, että lipun voi maksaa myös puhelinlaskusta ilman pankkitunnistautumista. Eikö tämä toimisi myös noilla lapsilla? Ja millä tapaa tuo lähimaksu siis on Tampereella toteutettu, jos sitä ei vanhus oppisi käyttämään? Ei kai se matkakortin käyttämistä vaikeampaa ainakaan ole?


_"Juurihan tuolla aiemmissa viesteissä mainittiin, että lipun voi maksaa myös puhelinlaskusta ilman pankkitunnistautumista. Eikö tämä toimisi myös noilla lapsilla?"_

Voisihan se toimiakin, mutta yhtä helppoa se ei ole kuin käteismaksu. Nysse Mobiililla ei taida myöskään voida ostaa lippuja valmiiksi offline-tilaan, vaan pitää olla netti käytössä ostettaessa, ja lipun voimassaolokin alkaa siis heti. Joten jos ei ole nettiä, niin silloinkaan tämä ei toimi. Huomasin myös, että Nysse Mobiilin arvostelun keskiarvo App Storessa on 1,6/5 ja Google Playssa 2,1/5, joten mistään erityisen toimivasta sovelluksesta ei ilmeisesti ole kyse.

_"Ja millä tapaa tuo lähimaksu siis on Tampereella toteutettu, jos sitä ei vanhus oppisi käyttämään? Ei kai se matkakortin käyttämistä vaikeampaa ainakaan ole?"_

Lähimaksulla maksaessa pitää ensin painaa lähimaksu-painiketta, valita vyöhykkeet, ja sitten leimata kortti laitteen vieressä olevaan lähimaksulukijaan (ei siis sama mihin matkakortit leimataan). Kuulostaa yksinkertaiselta, mutta kyllä sitä usein kauan selvitellään, jos joku vanhus yrittää sillä maksaa. Lisäksi monilla vanhuksilla ei ole kokemusta älylaitteista, joten eivät tiedä miten näyttöä pitää "näpäyttää" oikein, vaan saattavat esim. painaa liian kovaa tai liian pitkään, jolloin mitään ei tapahdu. Tiedän myös, että joitakin vanhuksia nolottaa seisotuttaa bussia, kun eivät välttämättä ohjeistuksenkaan avulla osaa toimia oikein tai ainakaan kovin nopeasti. Tällaisille vanhuksille (ja ihmisille ylipäätään) soisi mahdollisuuden käyttää sitä maksutapaa, jonka he hallitsevat.

----------


## ettäjaa

> _"Juurihan tuolla aiemmissa viesteissä mainittiin, että lipun voi maksaa myös puhelinlaskusta ilman pankkitunnistautumista. Eikö tämä toimisi myös noilla lapsilla?"_
> 
> Voisihan se toimiakin, mutta yhtä helppoa se ei ole kuin käteismaksu. Nysse Mobiililla ei taida myöskään voida ostaa lippuja valmiiksi offline-tilaan, vaan pitää olla netti käytössä ostettaessa, ja lipun voimassaolokin alkaa siis heti. Joten jos ei ole nettiä, niin silloinkaan tämä ei toimi. Huomasin myös, että Nysse Mobiilin arvostelun keskiarvo App Storessa on 1,6/5 ja Google Playssa 2,1/5, joten mistään erityisen toimivasta sovelluksesta ei ilmeisesti ole kyse.


Ainakin Helsingin seudulla lapsilla on usein omat matkakortit jo ala-asteikäisinä. Tampeereellako ei muka ole? Jos ei niin siinä on helppo ratkaisu.




> [I]_"Ja millä tapaa tuo lähimaksu siis on Tampereella toteutettu, jos sitä ei vanhus oppisi käyttämään? Ei kai se matkakortin käyttämistä vaikeampaa ainakaan ole?"_
> 
> Lähimaksulla maksaessa pitää ensin painaa lähimaksu-painiketta, valita vyöhykkeet, ja sitten leimata kortti laitteen vieressä olevaan lähimaksulukijaan (ei siis sama mihin matkakortit leimataan). Kuulostaa yksinkertaiselta, mutta kyllä sitä usein kauan selvitellään, jos joku vanhus yrittää sillä maksaa. Lisäksi monilla vanhuksilla ei ole kokemusta älylaitteista, joten eivät tiedä miten näyttöä pitää "näpäyttää" oikein, vaan saattavat esim. painaa liian kovaa tai liian pitkään, jolloin mitään ei tapahdu. Tiedän myös, että joitakin vanhuksia nolottaa seisotuttaa bussia, kun eivät välttämättä ohjeistuksenkaan avulla osaa toimia oikein tai ainakaan kovin nopeasti. Tällaisille vanhuksille (ja ihmisille ylipäätään) soisi mahdollisuuden käyttää sitä maksutapaa, jonka he hallitsevat.


Eikös matkakortilla matkustaessa täydy myös painaa vyöhykkeet? Ero tässä on nähdäkseni vain yksi napin painallus.

----------


## nickr

> Ainakin Helsingin seudulla lapsilla on usein omat matkakortit jo ala-asteikäisinä. Tampeereellako ei muka ole? Jos ei niin siinä on helppo ratkaisu.


Niin, tässähän hyvin selvästi puhuin harvoin matkustavista koululaisista, tietysti säännöllisesti matkustavilla on täälläkin matkakortit.




> Eikös matkakortilla matkustaessa täydy myös painaa vyöhykkeet? Ero tässä on nähdäkseni vain yksi napin painallus.


Ei täydy painaa, ellei halua tehdä poikkeusmatkaa arvolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:31 ----------

Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että miksi helsinkiläisiä niin huolettaa, jos kritisoidaan Nyssen päätöstä lopettaa käteismaksut. Kovin moni tässä ketjussa kommentoivista näkyy vaan olevan helsinkiläisiä tai lähialueelta. Korostan vielä, että en kritisoi Helsingin tilannetta, kun minulla ei ole siellä kokemusta, ja käsittääkseni vaihtoehtoiset maksutavat (kuten ennakkokertalippu) ovat siellä helpommin saatavilla.

----------


## Melamies

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että miksi helsinkiläisiä niin huolettaa, jos kritisoidaan Nyssen päätöstä lopettaa käteismaksut. Kovin moni tässä ketjussa kommentoivista näkyy vaan olevan helsinkiläisiä tai lähialueelta. Korostan vielä, että en kritisoi Helsingin tilannetta, kun minulla ei ole siellä kokemusta, ja käsittääkseni vaihtoehtoiset maksutavat (kuten ennakkokertalippu) ovat siellä helpommin saatavilla.


Vastaan omalta osaltani. Näkemykseni ei liity pelkästään Tampeereeseen, vaan mielestäni kaikkialla pitää olla mahdollisuus maksaa käteisellä automaatin kautta. Älypuhelin voi simahtaa tai pankkikortti ei toimi pankin järjestelmävian vuoksi.
Jos näin käy, on sitten vaihtoehtoina kävellä tai matkustaa pummilla, jos käteinen ei kelpaa. Toki voi yrittää pummata kanssamatkustajaa maksamaan omalla toimivalla kortillaan tai puhelimellaan, mutta eihän sen varaan voi kukaan järkevä ihminen laskea.
Kuljettajarahastus on kaupunkiliikenteessä on mielestäni asia, joka ei ole nykyaikaa, mutta toimiva järkevän kokoinen (eli ei vie tilaa kohtuuttomasti ratikassa tai bussissa) lippuautomaattti on nykyaikaa, samoin avorahastus kaupunkiliikenteessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:06 ----------




> Miten joukkoliikennevälineiden kyydissä olevat lippuautomaatit muuten on muualla toteutettu?


Olen käynyt Lontoossa vain yhden kerran, vuonna 2010. Matkaryhmän muodostanut henkilö oli suunnitellut lähes kaiken liikkumisen tapahtuvan kävellen, joka onnistuikin hyvin, koska joka päivä paistoi aurinko odottamani sateen sijaan.
En siis edes yrittänyt ostaa mitään vuorokauden turistilippua, mutta halusin kuitenkin matkustaa kaksikerrosbussilla. Kävelin lähimmälle pysäkille ja ostin lipun automaatista. Hyvin toimi. 
Suomessa pakkaset ja vandaaleiden vapaus toimia joutumatta edesvastuuseen ovat vieneet uskoni joka pysäkillä oleviin lippuautomaattehin ja siksi näkisin toimivana vaihtoehtona automaatin sijoittamisen liikennevälineeseen. En ole tällaista vielä missään nähnyt toiminnassa. Tarvittavaa tekniikkaa on olemassa, tarvitaan vain sen solveltaminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:33 ----------




> Kun tulee heti mieleen, miten ne toimisivat edellä mainituille eläkeläisille tai muille, joille seisominen liikkuvassa bussissa voi olla haastavaa. Luultavasti omatoiminen lipunosto käteisellä saattaisi olla hitaampaa kuin kuljettajalta ostaminen eikä bussi välttämättä näin odottaisi ostotapahtumien loppua ennen lähtöä. Varsinkaan kun näin menetettäisiin kuljettajamyynnin poistumisen hyöty vähintään osittain.


Jos matkustaja liikkuu poikkeuksellisen huonosti, se tietenkin vaatii kuljettajalta asian huomioimista. Yleensä poikeuksellisen huonosti liikkuva henkilö käyttää rollaattoria. Kuitenkin oletettavasti kertalipun automaatista ostavat ovat matkustajista selkeä vähemmistö ja edelleen heistä poikkeuksellisen huonosti liikkuvat selkeä vähemmistö.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä tekee ongelmalliseksi sen pankkikortin lähimaksulla maksamisen ?


Varmaan ainakin se, että kun minä olin Tampereella heinäkuussa, niin tuollaista vaihtoehtoa ei ollut olemassakaan.




> Musta ainakin kertalipun ostaminen Tampereella lähimaksulla on ollut yksinkertaista. Toki siinä täytyy tietää mille vyöhykkeille ostaa lipun ja hoksata, että lähimaksun lukija onkin erillinen eikä varsinaisessa matkakorttipäätteessä, mutta vastaava vyöhykejuttu pitää selvittää etukäteen monessa muussakin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä.


Joo, kyllä tuo helpottaa elämää. Joskin tulee aika kalliiksi. Minulle, ja varmaan monelle muullekin turistille, vuorokausilippu olisi parempi tuote. Tarvittaisiin sitä hintakattoa.




> Tässä ketjussa joidenkin on selvästi vaikeaa ajatella asiaa muulta kuin omalta kantilta.


Juuri näin.




> En ole tällaista vielä missään nähnyt toiminnassa.


Mä olen, kerran! Tai tarkalleen ottaen sekään ei ollut toiminnassa. Höseli asennutti yhteen nivelraitiovaunuun lippuautomaatin, ja niitä piti tulla kaikkiin, ehtona kuljettajarahastuksen lopetukselle. Sitten jonkun naurettavan tekosyyn varjolla sen hallituksella päätätettiin, ettei tulekaan, ja se siitä sitten. Ihan näpsäkän näköinen automaatti se oli, vei yhden istumapaikan nivelen läheltä.

En tiedä, minkälainen tappelu siinäkin sitten oli taustalla, rahastako oli kyse, mutta nythän Helsingissä on aika monella pysäkillä automaatti, joka taitaa olla kaupungin ylläpitämä parkkilippuautomaatti, josta saa myös Höselin lippuja. Eli oltaisiinko saatu vaunuihin ne automaatit, jos kaupunki olisi luvannut maksaa ja huoltaa ne?

Löytyisikö Tampereen automaattiratkaisu tästä mallista? Minustakin vaunussa oleva automaatti olisi parempi, kuten aiemmin kerroin, mutta jospa Tampereen kaupunki asennuttaisi pysäkeille automaatteja, joiden kunnossapidon se maksaisi ja josta saisi sitten sekä matkalippuja että parkkilippuja? Ei tarvitsisi Nyssen siitä huolehtia, vaikka käsittääkseni Nyssen ja Tampereen kaupungin välit eivät olekaan verrattavissa Helsingin ja Höselin väleihin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Niin, tässähän hyvin selvästi puhuin harvoin matkustavista koululaisista, tietysti säännöllisesti matkustavilla on täälläkin matkakortit.


En sanoisi, että 5 on millään tavalla kohtuuton hinta matkakortista, vaikka matkustaisi julkisilla vain muutama kertaa vuodessa. Ideaalissa tilanteessa voisi tietysti maksaa kaikilla maksutavoilla, mutta mielestäni on tarpeeksi vaihtoehtoisia maksukeinoja, että käteismaksun ylläpidossa ole kovin paljon järkeä.




> Ei täydy painaa, ellei halua tehdä poikkeusmatkaa arvolla.


Eli kuten sanoin yksi painallus enemmän lähimaksulla. Eihän lähimaksuakaan käyttäessä täydy valita vyöhykkeitä, jos oletusvyöhykkeet ovat oikein.

----------


## vaajy

Muutoksia tänään Nysse-verkostossa:

Ei enää yölisää kausilipuilla, mutta jostain syystä arvolipulla matkustavilta vieläkin veloitetaan. Isokin tuloerä?

Lähimaksuun on tullut päiväkohtainen hintakatto.

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...ausihinta.html

----------


## Hermanni

> Muutoksia tänään Nysse-verkostossa:
> 
> Ei enää yölisää kausilipuilla, mutta jostain syystä arvolipulla matkustavilta vieläkin veloitetaan. Isokin tuloerä?
> 
> Lähimaksuun on tullut päiväkohtainen hintakatto.
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...ausihinta.html


Tuo tekikin samalla tarpeettomaksi päivälipun, hyvä niin.

----------


## 8.6

Vielä kun muuttuisi itsestään kahden ja useamman päivän lipuiksi. Näitähän sai ostaa pahvikorteille vielä vähän aikaa sitten. Tätä ominaisuutta ei tosin Turussakaan ole viikon lippua lukuun ottamatta. Joka tapauksessa tämä on huomattava parannus tammikuun tilanteeseen nähden.

----------


## Jufo

Matkakortin arvolla matkat ovat hieman halvempia (2,10e vs. 2,70e) joten se on edelleen edullisempi vaihtoehto jos tekee enintään 3 matkaa vuorokauden aikana. Mutta jos ei ole varma tekeekö enemmän matkoja niin silloin kannattaa varmuuden vuoksi käyttää lähimaksua. Jos menee arvolipulla yövuorossa niin silloin lähimaksu on parempi vaihtoehto jos tekee yhdenkin matkan sen lisäksi vuorokauden aikana.

Pahvinen kortti on edelleen edullisempi vaihtoehto kahden tai useamman päivän vuorokausilippuun ja lisäksi kaupan päälle saa C-vyöhykkeen.

----------


## vaajy

Tänään taas huomasin Nyssen surullisuuden Väinö Paunu Oy:n etupenkiltä käsin.

Oli keskipäivä ja vuoro 12.15 lähti Pirkkalasta ajallaan juuri silloin, kun TKL:ää ei ole paljoa ollut, ilmeisesti oli muutama haamuvuoro kuitenkin.

Ihmiset pakkaantuivat busseihin, niihin ainoihin paunulaisiin, ja silmämääräisesti nopeiten matkan maksu hoitui AINA bussikortilla. Toiseksi nopeiten matkan maksoi puhelimella.

Bussi oli numero 111, joka on oikein hieno bussi noin muuten, kunnes sieltä autoilijalle paljastui bussimatkojen maksamisen vaikeus.

Hatanpään koululla oli tulossa kyytiin ilmeisesti pariskunta ja pieni alle 7-vuotias lapsi.

Oli yksi lompakko ja se oli naurettavaa. Käteistä ei ollut yhtään, mutta kuski sanoi, että vain yksi matka voi olla maksettu Visalla. Mies kerkesi maksaa omansa, mutta ei pystynytkään enää maksamaan loppujen matkaa.

Kuski kertoi hinnatkin valmiiksi, kunnes selvisi, että hänellä ei ole muita kuin tämä kortti. Voidaanko käväistä autosta hankkimassa setelin?

Suotta menette, en mielellään jää seisomaan, tulkaa kyytiin vain.

Vaimo ja lapsi saivat siis matkustaa joukkoliikenteessä ilmaiseksi, mutta on kaikkiaan huono mainos joukkoliikenteelle.

Miksi maksamisesta on tehty niin vaikeaa, mitä vaikeaa on siinä, että perhe voisi maksaa kaikkien matkat samalla kortilla? Sellainen onnistuu mainiosti vaikka ExpressBussissa.

Toisaalta lipputuotteisiin voisi lisätä vielä perhelippu esim. 2 aikuista ja 2 lasta.

Ja se tärkein, käteinen poistuu kohta, joten näitä tilanteita on tulossa lisää. Ja ei. Hikinen kioski ei voi olla vaihtoehto, koska kyseisellä pariskunnalla auto oli lähempänä kuin Härmälän kioski.

Joukkoliikennettä pitää suosia, siihen pitäisi kannustaa, mutta ei tällä tavalla. Maksamisen vaikeus tuli autoilijalle täysin puun takaa, onneksi oli hyvä kuski ja antoi loppujen nauttia matkasta maksutta.

Toivottavasti palaavat vielä busseihin tämän kokemuksen jälkeen.

----------


## vaajy

Luottokuski kertoo, että miltei joka lähdöllä Paunun osalta ainakin keskimäärin 15-20 asiakasta maksaa käteisellä. Etupäässä vanhukset, lapset ja kioskista kaukana asuvat.

Onko sittenkin oikea aika peruuttaa käteismaksu busseissa?

Tuskin 7-vuotiaalla on pankkikortteja nyt kuitenkaan. Sitäkin korostimme että se on joukkoliikenettä joukoille, eli myös käteisellä maksaville.

Myös turisteille on tullut yllätyksenä että loppuu käteismaksu.

Lisäksi on minusta kohtuutonta, että lipun tarkistaja bussissa tivaa ukrainalaisilta pankkikorttia, kun ovat paenneet hätää eikä kuljettajalla eikä liemmin tarkastajallakaan ollut yhteistä kieltä kertoa miksi pankkikortti haluttiin skannata.

Oli siis lipuntarkastus ja kohta se käteinenkään ei tosiaan käy. Ukrainalaisille tuli tapahtumasta vähän yllättynyt ja pelokaskin olo.

----------


## pehkonen

> Luottokuski kertoo, että miltei joka lähdöllä Paunun osalta ainakin keskimäärin 15-20 asiakasta maksaa käteisellä. Etupäässä vanhukset, lapset ja kioskista kaukana asuvat.
> 
> Onko sittenkin oikea aika peruuttaa käteismaksu busseissa?
> 
> Tuskin 7-vuotiaalla on pankkikortteja nyt kuitenkaan. Sitäkin korostimme että se on joukkoliikenettä joukoille, eli myös käteisellä maksaville.
> 
> Myös turisteille on tullut yllätyksenä että loppuu käteismaksu.
> 
> Lisäksi on minusta kohtuutonta, että lipun tarkistaja bussissa tivaa ukrainalaisilta pankkikorttia, kun ovat paenneet hätää eikä kuljettajalla eikä liemmin tarkastajallakaan ollut yhteistä kieltä kertoa miksi pankkikortti haluttiin skannata.
> ...


Niin tuo poikkeus oli voimassa NYSSE:n mukaan vain 30.4.22 asti, että voimassaolevalla passilla sai matkustaa. Eikö Mansessa/Nyssessä ole tehty jatkopäätöstä? https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...-passilla.html 

Vastaava päätös on HSL-alueella voimassa 31.5.22 asti https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...ainan-passilla

----------


## vaajy

> Niin tuo poikkeus oli voimassa NYSSE:n mukaan vain 30.4.22 asti, että voimassaolevalla passilla sai matkustaa. Eikö Mansessa/Nyssessä ole tehty jatkopäätöstä? https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...-passilla.html 
> 
> Vastaava päätös on HSL-alueella voimassa 31.5.22 asti https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...ainan-passilla


No sillä tavalla muuttui ettei passi enää käy. Matkakortin saa ilmaiseksi jos saa.

Minusta oli täysin kohtuuton tilanne pakolaisille tuo. Kuljettajan mukaan lopulta löytyi jonkinlainen yhteiskieli ja matkustajat näyttivät korttejaan tarkastusta varten.

----------


## Säffleboy

> No sillä tavalla muuttui ettei passi enää käy. Matkakortin saa ilmaiseksi jos saa.
> 
> Minusta oli täysin kohtuuton tilanne pakolaisille tuo. Kuljettajan mukaan lopulta löytyi jonkinlainen yhteiskieli ja matkustajat näyttivät korttejaan tarkastusta varten.


Pakolaisilla on oikeus olla matkalippu,vaikka kielimuuri vaikeuttaa kanssakäymistä kuljetttajan kanssa.Se on väärin että pakolaiset eivät saanet ennen liikkua passilla joukkoliikenteessä,mutta nyt Ukrainalaiset pakolaiset saavat liikkua joukkoliikenteessä ilmaiseksi.Jos kerran Ukrainan sotapakolaiset saavat liikkua ilman.Jokaisella on oikeus matkakorttiin ja joukkoliikenteessä matkustamiseen,myös pakolaisilla.Lastenvaunujen kanssa,pyöratuolilla ja muilla apuvälineillä liikkuvilla on oikeus ilmaiseen matkalippuun kun heillä on rajoitetteita muutenkin.

----------


## vaajy

> Pakolaisilla on oikeus olla matkalippu,vaikka kielimuuri vaikeuttaa kanssakäymistä kuljetttajan kanssa.Se on väärin että pakolaiset eivät saanet ennen liikkua passilla joukkoliikenteessä,mutta nyt Ukrainalaiset pakolaiset saavat liikkua joukkoliikenteessä ilmaiseksi.Jos kerran Ukrainan sotapakolaiset saavat liikkua ilman.Jokaisella on oikeus matkakorttiin ja joukkoliikenteessä matkustamiseen,myös pakolaisilla.Lastenvaunujen kanssa,pyöratuolilla ja muilla apuvälineillä liikkuvilla on oikeus ilmaiseen matkalippuun kun heillä on rajoitetteita muutenkin.


Kuuluu varmaan tänne parhainen. Nyssellä vauhti kiihtyy ensi vuoteen.

Lippujen hinnat nousevat.

Bussi-​ ja ra*tik*ka*lip*pu*jen hin*toi*hin tu*los*sa 5 pro*sen*tin ko*ro*tus  Polt*toai*nei*den hin*nan nousus*ta jopa 3,5 mil*joo*nan li*sä*las*ku

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4806195

Onko siihen oikeasti varaa ja jos on, niin voisiko sitä palvelutasoakin parantaa? Esim. lentokentälle todella heikot yhteydet.

----------


## Tuomas.P

En oikein aina ymmärrä tätä käteisestä luopumista. Todistin jo joku aika sitten tilannetta linjan 42 bussissa. Kyytiin nousi rautatieasemalta Belgialainen hieman suomea puhuva mies, hän yritti maksaa käteisellä mutta ei onnistunut. Kuljettajana oli vanhempi mies, joka alkoi selittämään hologrammista ja nettisovelluksesta. Belgialainen yritti tämän jälkeen maksaa kortilla mutta hänen pankkikorttinsa eivät kelvanneet koneelle. Kuljettaja rupesi tivaamaan, miten mies on Suomeen edes päässyt. Lopulta joku nuori mies yritti häntä auttaa ja joku yhteyshenkilö osti hänelle etänä lipun, sai siis matkan maksettua ja pääsi Vehkajärvelle.

----------


## vaajy

> En oikein aina ymmärrä tätä käteisestä luopumista. Todistin jo joku aika sitten tilannetta linjan 42 bussissa. Kyytiin nousi rautatieasemalta Belgialainen hieman suomea puhuva mies, hän yritti maksaa käteisellä mutta ei onnistunut. Kuljettajana oli vanhempi mies, joka alkoi selittämään hologrammista ja nettisovelluksesta. Belgialainen yritti tämän jälkeen maksaa kortilla mutta hänen pankkikorttinsa eivät kelvanneet koneelle. Kuljettaja rupesi tivaamaan, miten mies on Suomeen edes päässyt. Lopulta joku nuori mies yritti häntä auttaa ja joku yhteyshenkilö osti hänelle etänä lipun, sai siis matkan maksettua ja pääsi Vehkajärvelle.


Noita on jatkuvasti Paunun autoissa.

Ennen oli paljon 50 euron seteleillä maksajia, nykyään ei edes tasaraha kelpaa  :Very Happy:  Juuri ei toiminut jollain puhelinyhteys/laiteyhteys, niin kuski antoi mennä ilmaiseksi.
Pienikin häiriö jossain, esim. tietoliikennehäirintä, niin sitä lippua ei voi ostaa. Käteisellä voisi.

Ei kaikkia voi pistää kävelemään kioskille, etenkin jos sellaiselle on useita kilometrejä. Hesassa on sentään automaatteja.

Mutta Nysse ei ole ollut ihmisille pitkän aikaa. Täällä halutaan kiusata ihmisiä ihan tarkoituksellisesti heikentämällä yhteyksiä, saa nähdä kauanko ihmiset viitsivät maksaa hinnankorotuksia, kun palvelu menee vaan alaspäin.

Jos yksikin turisti saa tuollaisen huonon bussikokemuksen, niin voi olla ettei hän ikinä palaa Suomeen, kun ei edes bussiin pääse.
Jos olisin bussikuski, antaisin ko. ihmisen kulkea maksutta. Joko tehdään kaikkia palveleva järjestelmä tai sitten palautetaan ne vaihtoehtoiset maksutavat.

Ennen hidasteli joukkojen matkanteko hieman käteisen käyttöön, nykyään paljon sen maksutavan puuttumiseen. Jaaha, ei käy vai, no minäpä kokeilen noita kortteja... ei toimi... no oisko tässä sitten katetta...

----------


## vaajy

Hallitus linjaa, väliaikainen arvonlisäveron poisto esim. busseista.

Bussiliikenteen hinta oli nousemassa aiemmin viisi prosenttia eri lipputyyppeihin kohdennettuna.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...009117041.html

Nyssen joukkoliikennejohtaja Mika Periviita sanoo, että toteutuessaan esitys alv:n poistosta kuitenkin siirtää Nyssen lippuhintoihin vuoden alusta kaavaillut korotukset alkamaan toukokuun alusta. Nyt kannattaisi kyllä hyödyntää esim. Black Friday -tarjouksia jos niitä Nysseltä tulee vuosilippuihin yms.

----------


## vaajy

Toukokuussa nousevat bussilippujen hinnat.

Nysseltä tuli tietoa, että tänä vuonna ei ole edes Black Friday -tarjouksia Nyssen lipputuotteille.

Joskus aiemmin oli esim. lipuista ja kausista 5 %.

Hirvittää, vaikka hehkuttavat kuinka väkimäärää nousee ratikassa ja bussissa koko ajan. Ei mitään porkkanaa uskollisuudesta?

Myös vyöhykkeitä tarkastellaan. A-F-vyöhykkeistä halutaan luopua se tietäisi joko pelkkää yhtä vyöhykettä tai ABC-vyöhykkeitä koko alueelle.

Yhdessä vyöhykemallissa ongelmana voisi olla se, että siinä korkeampaa lipunhintaa maksaa sekin, joka ei esim. F-vyöhykkeellä käy.

Vastaavasti huonon palvelun vyöhykkeillä hinta halpenisi reippaasti yhden vyöhykkeen mallissa.

Matkustajien ja kuljettajien työtä yhden vyöhykkeen malli helpottaisi myös, sillä enää ei tarvitsisi pähkäillä missä vyöhykkeessä se kaverin mökki taas olikaan.

Edullinen lippu koko Nysse-alueelle edistäisi myös autottomien mahdollisuuksia nähdä Pirkanmaata ja kannustaisi autollisia valitsemaan autonsa sijasta julkisia kulkuvälineitä.

----------


## Jussi

> Matkustajien ja kuljettajien työtä yhden vyöhykkeen malli helpottaisi myös, sillä enää ei tarvitsisi pähkäillä missä vyöhykkeessä se kaverin mökki taas olikaan.


Eikä se vakituisemmilla mökkeilijöilläkään nykypäivänä ihan helppoa, jos mökille menee yleensä autokyydillä mutta silloin tällöin myös julkisilla: jos vyöhykkeet ja/tai aikataulut ja hinnat vaihtuu joka kerta, ei se ainakaan houkuttele bussia käyttämään.

----------


## Hape

Jos vyöhykkeiden määrää vähennetään, vaikka ABC-malliin, se  helpottaa satunnaisesti ulommille vyöhykkeille matkustavien elämää. Yhden vyöhykkeen malli helpottaisi vielä enemmän. Se kaverin mökin tai lähialuematkailullisesti kiinnostavan kohteen vyöhyketietojen etsiminen helpottuu. Kun linjakartan sijaan tuli Matkustajan opas, jossa ei ole merkittynä kaikkia pysäkkejä muuttui kohteen etsiminen kartalta huomattavasti vaikeammaksi, kuljettaja ei välttämättä aina tunnu tietävän pysäkkejä ja että millä vyöhykkeellä ne ovat.
 Nyt Nyssekin tuntuu vaativan että asiakas tietää monenko vyöhykkeen lipun hän tarvitsee ja syyllistävän asiakasta. Onneksi ehdin ennen nyt menossa olevaa palvelukulttuuria kiertämään lähes kaikki Tampereen kehyskuntien tutustumisen arvoiset kohteet, ensi kesänä lähialuematkailu joukkoliikenteellä voi olla aikamoista seikkailua.

----------


## vaajy

> Jos vyöhykkeiden määrää vähennetään, vaikka ABC-malliin, se  helpottaa satunnaisesti ulommille vyöhykkeille matkustavien elämää. Yhden vyöhykkeen malli helpottaisi vielä enemmän. Se kaverin mökin tai lähialuematkailullisesti kiinnostavan kohteen vyöhyketietojen etsiminen helpottuu. Kun linjakartan sijaan tuli Matkustajan opas, jossa ei ole merkittynä kaikkia pysäkkejä muuttui kohteen etsiminen kartalta huomattavasti vaikeammaksi, kuljettaja ei välttämättä aina tunnu tietävän pysäkkejä ja että millä vyöhykkeellä ne ovat.
>  Nyt Nyssekin tuntuu vaativan että asiakas tietää monenko vyöhykkeen lipun hän tarvitsee ja syyllistävän asiakasta. Onneksi ehdin ennen nyt menossa olevaa palvelukulttuuria kiertämään lähes kaikki Tampereen kehyskuntien tutustumisen arvoiset kohteet, ensi kesänä lähialuematkailu joukkoliikenteellä voi olla aikamoista seikkailua.


Niin, kaipa tuo hyvä muutos oli tuo yksi vyöhyke.

Se ongelma siinä on, että eniten lipputuottoja tekevät alueet kompensoivat perimmäisten alueiden halpoja lippuja. Moniko olisi valmis siihen, että 2,10 euron lippu onkin yhtäkkiä jotakin muuta?

Vyöhykemuutoksien hinnat on dokumentoitu tänne vyöhykemäärittäin:
https://www.nysse.fi/vyohykeselvitys

Nysse pyytää myös saman linkin kautta palautetta asiasta, missä voi valita oman suosikkitavan matkustaa. Itse äänestin 3 vyöhykkeen puolesta.
Tosin kaksikin kävisi, AB olisi A ja B kaikki loput. Sitä ei tosin ollut luonnoksessa mukana.

Tuo yhden vyöhykkeen malli vaikuttaisi esim. näin eli itse sanon heti että ei kiitos.

Hinnat perustuisivat kahden vyöhykkeen lippuihin, joiden hintakorotus olisi noin 20 %. Nykyisellä hinnastolla aikuisten hinnat voisivat muuttua seuraavasti: 

kertalippu lähimaksulla +0,55 kertalippu matkakortin arvolla +0,40 30 vuorokauden kausilippu +6,20 

Kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu tarkoittaisi noin prosentin korotusta.

----------

